# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  أخبار قصيرة وأعمدة - الخميس 22/9/2011

## Ehab M. Ali

*السلام عليكم
اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافيـــــــــة


*

----------


## yassirali66

*اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافيـــــــــة
وصباحك خير ياهوبه

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*في اجتماعه الدوري ظهر أمس برئاسة الدكتور جمال الوالي مجلس ادارة المريخ  يناقش العديد من الأجندة في جدول أعماله على رأسها إعداد الفريق لبقية مباريات الممتاز ومباراة النهائي في كأس السودان وقد أمّن المجلس على تصور القطاع الرياضي للمرحلة القادمة كما أمّن على قيام المعسكر الخارجي للفريق في فترة توقف الدوري عقب مباراة جزيرة الفيل بالسبت وكوّن لجنة بقيادة رئيس النادي والأمانة العامة وقطاع الكرة بتحديد موعد ومكان المعسكر بصورته النهائية خلال الأيام القادمة كما أجاز المجلس تقرير لجنة الدار المقدم من هاشم الزبير وأشاد كذلك بالنشاط الثقافي واستمع المجلس كذلك لتنوير من رئيس قطاع الشباب حسن إدريس على ما جاء فيه كما استمع المجلس أيضاً لتنوير من رئيس قطاع المناشط الأستاذ حسن يوسف وتم التأمين عليه كما قرر المجلس متابعة مستجدات الساحة خلال المرحلة القادمة.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بملعبه التمرين الرئيسي استعدادًا لمباراة جزيرة الفيل حيث يشرف المدير العام للفريق الكابتن حسام البدري على مران الفريق والذي سيركز من خلاله على طريقة اللعب واختيار العناصر التي ستؤدي مباراة السبت من أجل التمسك بصدارة البطولة والوصول للنقطة 60 إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شبكة جول البريطانية تختار ثلاثة لاعبين عرب لمنتخب أفريقيا الذهبي للعشر سنوات الأخيرة ابتداءً من 2000 وحتى 2010م حيث أعلنت الشبكة عبر موقعها الرسمي بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن عن اختيار هذه القائمة بعد تفحيص وتمحيص والتي شارك في هذا الاستفتاء وهذا الاختيار عدد كبير من وكالات الأنباء والخبراء والمهتمين بالكرة الأفريقية حارس المريخ الدولي ومنتخب مصر عصام الحضري على رأس القائمة في عرين المنتخب بطريقة 4/3/3 حيث تواجد الحضري في حراسة المرمى على رأس القائمة وتواجد الرباعي في الدفاع بقيادة التونسي حاتم الطرابلسي والكاميروني روجبير سونغ والغاني كوفورو والايفواري حبيب كولو توريه وفي الوسط تواجد الغاني الدولي مايكل استيان بجوار النيجيري اوكوشا والمصري محمد أبو تريكة وبثلاثة مهاجمين على مستوى عالٍ تواجد الايفواري ديديه دروغبا والكاميروني صمويل ايتو بجانب التوغولي ايمانويل اديبايور حيث جاء هذا الإعلان الرسمي عبر الموقع الرسمي للموقع وقام المسئولين بالموقع باخطار اللجنة الفنية للكاف بهذا الاختيار..
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الحضري: «اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا رب» الحمد لله أن ربنا دائماً معاي ودائماً كارمني وأسأل الله بأن يكون في هذا الاختيار دافع جديد لمزيد من التألق والانتصارات والبطولات إن شاء الله ربنا يكرمني ببطولة بطولتين كمان مع الفرقة الحمراء قبل انهاء المشوار مع المريخ مع نهاية هذا الموسم إن شاء الله.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*

عقد الجهازين الإداري والفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم اجتماعاً أمس برئاسة الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن، أمين مال الإتحاد والمشرف العام على المنتخب وناقش الإجتماع ترتيبات إعداد المنتخب لمباراة غانا في الجولة الأخيرة للتصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون 2012م وقرر إعتماد معسكر المنتخب الوطني بإثيوبيا في الفترة من السادس والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري وحتى الرابع من أكتوبر المقبل وآداء مباراة تجريبية أمام المنتخب الإثيوبي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تقرر أن يكون تجمع اللاعبين يوم الخامس والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري والسفر لأديس أبابا فجر يوم السادس والعشرين منه برئاسة الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان والجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أختار الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة مازدا اللاعبين الآتية أسماؤهم: بدر الدين قلق، مصعب عمر، أحمد الباشا، نصر الدين الشغيل، بلة جابر، رمضان عجب، الطاهر سادومبا، أمير كمال، نزار حامد، ومجدي عبد المجيد، صالح الأمين، إيهاب زغبير، جمعة علي،  ، أنس إبراهيم، معتصم المناقل، أبو القاسم سعيد، معاوية فداسي، عبد الرحمن كرنقو، محمد موسى، فريد محمد نجيب، فيصل موسى، بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله،. على أن يضاف إليهم اللاعبين المختارين من نادي الهلال عقب آداء فريق كرة القدم بالنادي لمباراته أمام الترجي التونسي.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صحيفة المريخ (أشرف الاصدارات) تعاود الصدور اليوم الخميس وبشكل جديدة وبعدد 24 صفحة وذلك بعد إستيفائها للشروط التي وضعها المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات  
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*تفتتح اليوم مباريات الجولة 22 للدوري الممتاز بثلاث مباريات ساخنة بكل من الخرطوم ، عطبرة وبورتسودان، حيث يستضيف ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الثامنة مساء مباراة الاهلي الخرطوم والنسور، وفي عطبرة يستضيف الامل فريق الاتحاد مدني حيث يسعى اصحاب الارض للحفاظ على المركز الثالث، اما اللقاء الاكثر اهمية فيستضيفه ملعب استاد بورتسودان بين هلال الساحل والموردة حيث يسعي الفريقان لفك الإرتباط بينهما في ال22 نقطة. 
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*صباح الخير لكل الاحبة و تشكر كتيير يا حبيب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الدكتور جمال الوالي يستعد لمجلس جديد بوجوه جديدة، وعصام الحاج ابرزها
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*محمد الياس: جمال الوالي تحمل اكثر من طاقته ولابد من وجود أعضاء جدد في المجلس الجديد 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبه الرئيسي لمباراته أمام جزيرة الفيل مساء غد بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة الثامنة للدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية وسيختتم الفريق تحضيراته للمباراة بمران خفيف مساء غد ، وكان الفريق قد واصل تحضيراته على ملعبه بأمدرمان وسط إهتمام كبير من قبل قاعدة الفريق والجهاز الفني وأشرف المصري حسام البدري على التدريب فيما شهد المران أمس مشاركة الحارس عصام الحضري الذي وصل , وشارك في المرانين أمس الأول وأمس وشارك في التدريب مع زملائه ونال الحارس المخضرم إذنا خاصا لمعاودة إبنته المريضة عقب مباراة الإتحاد مدني الأسبوع الماضي ، وشهدت تحضيرات المريخ تألقا لافتا لعدد من النجوم الكبار بقيادة الكابتن فيصل العجب ، سكواها ، أديكو وبدر الدين قلق إلى جانب سعيد السعودي .
*

----------


## zahababeker

*مشكور على روعة الاخبار . تسلم ايهاب .
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*صباحو ويسملو الايادي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يتوقع أن تشهد تشكيلة المريخ تغييرات عما كانت عليه في المباراة الماضية أمام الإتحاد بمشاركة الحضري ، نجم الدين عبدالله ، بله جابر ، مصعب عمر ، نصر الدين الشغيل ، أحمد الباشا ، بدر الدين قلق ، ستيفن وارغو، سكواها جوناس وأدسكو مارسيل ريمي .فيما تظل مقاعد البدلاء عامرة بالنجوم الكبار في وجود موسى الزومه ، سعيد مصطفي ، فيصل العجب ، كريم الدافي ، كليتشي أوسونوا .وربما غاب نصر الدين الشغيل الذي واصل التدريبات الخاصة ويتعافي اللاعب من إصابة كان قد تعرض لها في مباراة الإتحاد حرمته من إكمال المباراة.
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكورين يا شباب واصلو الله يديكم العافية 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هجمات مرتدة 
عمر عطية



استهداف المريخ ليس بمستغرب من الاتحاد الازرق

*لازال الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم يواصل استهدافه الواضح والسافر لفريق المريخ ولازال المسلسل مستمرا بوضع العراقيل امام الفرقة الحمراء لتحويل وجهة كأس الممتاز من جنوب العرضه الي شمالها ..

*بعد ان تسلم نادي المريخ خطابا رسميا من الاتحاد العام يفيد بتأجيل لقاء الافيال تلقي النادي امس الاول خطابا جديدا يلغي ماجاء بالخطاب الاول ويؤكد قيام المباراة في موعدها القديم الا وهو يوم الاحد 

*قمة العشوائية الفوضي تجسدت في خطابي تأجيل لقاء المريخ والافيال ثم العدول عن الـتاجيل وقيام المباراة في موعدها المحدد وهو السبت المقبل .

*مبررات اسامه عطا المنان الهلالي الانتماء اوهي من خيوط العنكبوت بحديثه ان الموظف اخطأ في كتابة الخطاب وارساله الي نادي المريخ بعد ان كان موجها الي نادي الهلال .

*كذب الرجل عندما قال ان الاتحاد العام لايستهدف المريخ ولاينحاز الي نادي الهلال والكل يعلم ان رجال الاتحاد العام خدام للفرقة الزرقاء ولايتوانون عن خدمته ويريدون تتويجه بالبطولات المحلية باي شكل ممكن .

*ظلت المجموعة المهيمنة علي مقاليد الامور بالاتحاد العام تستخف بالمريخ وتقلل من شأنه واخر البدع استجابة طلب الهلال بتأجيل مباراته امام اهلي شندي واعادة مباراة المريخ الي موعدها الاصلي بلا مبررات .

*ماحدث في تلك المباراتين يوضح حجم الفوضي التي تسكن مباني الاتحاد العام فيما يتعلق بعمل لجنة الخرمجة وادارة التنافس واصدار القرارات ..

*يدار النشاط بصورة عجيبة وغريبة بطريقة فردية بحته وليس هناك اجتماعات ولا مشاورات وعادة يتم اصدار القرارات من مجدي شمس الدين او اسامه عطا المنان او طارق عطا صالح وليس هناك وجود لاي عناصر اخري ..

هجمات مباشرة

*متي يتخذ مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ موقفا شجاعا وقويا بالتصدي لاستهتار الاتحاد بالنادي بوضع العقبات والعرقيل في طريقه ؟؟ 

*ماهو موقف المجلس الاحمر علي اقدام الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بتعديل مواعيد مباراة رسمية مرتين في اقل من اربعة وعشرين ساعة ؟؟

*لماذا لا يطالب مجلس المريخ بتحقيق مبدء تكافؤ الفرص وعدم الزام المريخ باداء كل مبارياته المبرمجة في المنافسة وتحقيق مطالب الهلال بتأجيل مباريات الهلال متي مارغب ذلك ؟؟

*لانتوقع من المجلس الاحمر اي تحركات جادة وقوية لاعادة حقوقه المسلوبة وانما نتوقع بعض التصريحات الغاضبة والتهديدات الجوفاء والتي لاتسمن ولاتغني من جوع ..

*لاحيلة لنادي المريخ بمواجهة الاتحاد وتلقين متنسبي الهلال به دروسا في الدفاع عن الحقوق المكتسبات الا بتحقيق انتصارات كبيرة وقوية في الدوري الممتاز وكأس السودان لنيل اللقبين رغم انف الاتحاد الازرق ..

*انتصارات المريخ تزعج الاتحاد وتقلق رجاله والذين لايرون في المريخ شيئا جميلا ,,ويستمتعون برؤية الهلال موشح بالكوؤس والبطولات المحلية .

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*زووم
ابوعاقلة اماسا

الترجي بدون جمهور.. أمر لا يخص الهلال..!

إحتفل أنصار الهلال بإعلان مباراة الترجي أمام فريقهم في إياب نصف النهائي مباراة بدون جماهير، وهو إحتفال في غير محله لأن الترجي فريق كبير ومتطور استطاع في الموسم الماضي أن يبلغ النهائي على حساب الأهلي المصري برغم أنه يمر بمرحلة إعادة بناء منذ سنوات، وقد شهد مستواه في هذا الموسم تطوراً مشهوداً أثمر ببلوغه هذا الدور متصدراً مجموعته التي ضمت بجانبه الأهلي المصري ومولودية الجزائري والوداد البيضاوي، ومع مجموعة من اللاعبين الذين يمثلون المنتخب التونسي الأول، ما يعني من ناحية أخرى أنهم يتمتعون بخبرات كبيرة تجعل أدائهم لأية مباراة بدون جمهور أمر غير مؤثر بتاتاً، فهم نفس الفريق الذي أدى عدداً من مباريات هذا الموسم بجمهور محدود تارة، وبلا جمهور تارة أخرى ومع ذلك بلغ الدور قبل النهائي من البطولة أمام فرق توفرت لها ظروفاً أفضل من ظروفه، والأهم من ذلك أنه ينبغي على الأهلة أن يكونوا واقعيين أكثر ويضعوا الأمور في نصابها بدون شطح في التوقعات أو مبالغة في التفاؤل حتى لا تكون الصدمة أعنف لا قدر الله، فقدرات لاعبي الهلال في هذه المرة أقل بكثير من الفريق الذي سبق ولعب في عام 2007 على سبيل المثال، والمجموعة الحالية قد تكون هي الأقل من حيث الخبرات والقدرات في السنوات الأخيرة، وبالتالي فإنه لا مساحات كبيرة للتفاؤل بالمستوى الذي جعل الناس يحتفلون بخبر حرمان الترجي من جماهيره.
على الهلال أن يعمل فقط في اتجاه الإعداد ودخول مباراة الفاتح من أكتوبر القادم في أعلى حالات الإستعداد والإستفادة من مباراة أم درمان والحشود الجماهيرية المتوقعة لتحقيق نصر مريح لجولة رادس، والفوز بأٌل من ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة يجعل أمر تأهل الفريق للنهائي في كف عفريت، خاصة وأن هنالك مشكلات كبيرة تتعلق بالضعف الواضح في خط الدفاع، وعدم الإنسجام النوعي الذي حدث بين الهجوم والوسط في مباراة إنييمبا على سبيل المثال، وما حدث للفريق في أعقاب تأهله من المغرب من إعلان قائد الفريق لإعتزاله وما حدث بعد ذلك، وإجتهادات البعض في إبعاد هذا اللاعب الذي تؤكد الأرقام أنه صانع ألعاب فعال جداً في انتصارات الفريق، ولا مجال للعواطف في هذه النقطة تحديداً لأن الأرقام لاتكذب وهيثم نجح في صناعة معظم أهداف الفريق في هذا الموسم والمواسم القليلة الماضية ووجوده يجعل فرص الفريق أفضل في الوصول إلى مرمى الخصوم، بخبراته في التمريرات السهلة لزملائه في المقدمة، وصناعة اللعب من الوسط.. والأهم من هذا وذاك دوره الكبير في قيادة زملائه داخل الملعب و(الكاريزما) التي ساعدته في بناء هذه الشخصية عبر (16) سنة قضاها مدافعاً عن اللونين الأزرق والأبيض.. وتضييع الوقت في أمر اعتزاله وتحويل القضية إلى مسألة شد وجذب وجدال بين طرفين يؤيد الأول منهما الإعتزال بينما يعارض الطرف الآخر المبدأ جملة وتفصيلاً يهز الثقة المطلوبة في الأجواء العامة قبل خوض أية مباراة محلية أو خارجية، ويخصم من درجات الإعداد للترجي مهما كانت النتيجة النهائية.
لم نسمع بقائد فريق وصانع ألعابه يعتزل اللعب في منتصف الموسم من قبل حتى يكون هيثم هو الثاني، والمصلحة العليا تفرض على الجميع تجميد هذا الملف والتركيز على مباراة الترجي والإعداد لها بشكل متكامل لأن غياب الجمهور التونسي عن مباراة الترجي لن يعوض الهلال عن غياب القائد هيثم مصطفى، ولا هو بالموضوع الذي يستحق أن يسيطر على التحليلات وما هو متوقع في تلك المباراة، وإلا فإن النتيجة ستكون نسيان الأصل في الموضوع والإنشغال بتوافه الأمور ومن ثم تهيئة الوضع لمفاجآت وإحباطات وصدمات غير متوقعة إعتادت عليها الكرة السودانية من نظيرتها التونسية في السنوات الأخيرة، ابتداءً بخسارة المريخ أمام الصفاقسي برباعية كانت هي الأبرز في مباراة نهائي، وخسارة الهلال أمام الترجي نفسه بأرقام كبيرة وفي مرات عديدة في جولات كان العنوان الأبرز فيها الفارق الكبير بين الكرة في البلدين على مستوى الأساسيات في كرة القدم، فالحديث عن الهلال والترجي لن يكون خارج الحديث عن العقلية التنافسية بين اللاعب التونسي ونظيره السوداني، وهو فارق أوصل التوانسة إلى أكبر الأندية الأوربية بينما يقبع منافسه السوداني في الدوري المحلي بلا طموح وبقدرات تستعصى على التطوير والمواكبة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم 


اخطاء الاتحاد لاتستحق الاهتمام !
لاخلاف فى ان المسؤولين بالاتحاد العام سواء كانت اللجنة المنظمة او شقيقتها لجنة الحالات الطارئة جميعهم لم يحسنوا التصرف فى اصدار قرارين مكتوبين حول موعد اقامة مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل وحتى اذا افترضنا توفر حسن النية فى مثل هذا التصرف الا انه ينتقص من احترافية الاتحاد العام كمؤسسة يفترض ان تكون اكثر حرصا وتدقيقا فى قراراتها الصادرة ومعاملاتها مع الاندية لاسيما الاندية الجماهيرية التى تجد الاهتمام الكبير من الاعلام الرياضى ,, فلا احد يمكن ان يعفى الاتحاد العام من المسؤولية الادارية على مثل هذه الاخطاء حتى لو ارتكبها احد صغار الموظفين بالاتحاد فالامر ليس بهذه السهولة التى يتحدث بها اسامه عطا المنان الذى حاول ان يختصر القضية ويختزلها فى التصرف الخاطىء للموظف المكلف بصياغة الخطاب المذكور ! وان كنت استغرب نصيحته لادارة المريخ بان تهتم بفريقها بدلا من اثارة الزوبعة حول الخطاب ومضمونه كما جاء فى تصريحه المنشور بالامس , حيث كان من الافضل ان يتوجه بنصائحه لزملائه فى الاتحاد العام من الموظفين وغيرهم حتى يركزوا قليلا فى عملهم بدلا من ارتكاب اخطاء ساذجة تحسب على مهنية العمل الادارى بالمؤسسة الاولى التى تدير شؤون كرة القدم فى السودان ,, ولكن رغم كل ذلك نتمنى من مجلس المريخ ان يكتفى بما صرح به امينه العام محمد جعفر قريش وان لاينجر وراء الرد والاشتباك مع قادة الاتحاد العام او يستجيب لردود الافعال التى صدرت من بعض الزملاء فى الاعلام المريخى فالضرب على الميت حرام , فالاتحاد العام يتعرض هذه الايام لموجة من الخلافات التى ظهرت على السطح ولم تعد سرا يمكن اخفائه او احتوائه كما هو الحال فى السابق بعدما وصل الامر ببعض اعضائه لدرجة الانفجار وجهروا بما فى نفوسهم وافرغوا الهواء الساخن من صدورهم فى المذكرة التى اضحت مادة دسمة فى الاعمدة الصحفية ومن المتوقع ان تثير الكثير من العواصف لاسيما وان من يقفون وراء المذكرة يتحدثون عن قضايا ادارية وقانونية وسلب لحقوق الاندية ,, فمن الطبيعى ان تؤثر مثل هذه الخلافات على عمل الاتحاد العام وتعمق من حالة التشرزم والانشقاقات التى يعانى منها مجلس ادارة الاتحاد العام رغم محاولات الضباط الاربعة على تغطية هذه الخلافات وتكذيب كل من يتحدث عنها فى الصحف واجهزة الاعلام ,, عموما هذه ليست قضية نادى المريخ ولاتمثل مصدر اهتمام لادارته التى كما ذكرت تجاهلت الامر ولم تطرحه على طاولة اجتماع الامس الذى تطرق للمعسكر الخارجى اضافة لامور تتعلق بفريق الشباب والمناشط الاخرى ,, فليس من مصلحة المريخ ان يتحول موعد اقامة مباراته ضد جزيرة الفيل الى ازمة تشابه تلك الازمة التى افتعلها البعض حول ملعب مباراة المريخ والامل والجدل الذى اثير حولها حتى استقر قرار اقامتها فى بورتسودان ,, فالمريخ الان جاهز لمواجهة جزيرة الفيل فى اى زمان ومكان ولافرق لديه فى ان يؤدى هذه المباراة فى موعدها المحدد مسبقا مساء السبت او تأجيلها حتى مساء الاحد فالامر بالنسبة للمريخ ولاعبيه وجهازه الفنى سيان لان الغاية فى هذه المرحلة هى حصد النقاط وليس الثرثرة وصرف الكلام وافتعال الازمات مع الاتحاد العام ولجانه الغارقة فى الاخطاء والمجاملات ! 
الصحافة الرياضية مرة اخرى !
اجمع كل الزملاء من الناشرين ورؤساء التحرير الذين شاركوا فى اول اجتماع للجنة التى كلفها مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات لمراجعة اداء الصحف الرياضية عقب الازمة الاخيرة اجمعوا على ايجابية الافكار والمقترحات التى طرحت فى الاجتماع الذى سادته روح التعاون من اجل ايجاد الحلول والمعالجات المناسبة لاخطاء الصحف الرياضية , وان كنت ارى من وجهة نظر شخصية بان الامر لايحتاج الى لجان واجتماعات بقدر حاجتنا فى ان يعمل مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات الى تفعيل القانون الحالى الذى به من النصوص مايكفى فى التصدى لكل الاخطاء التى انحدرت بهذه المهنة منذ اعادة اصدار الصحف عن طريق المؤسسات الخاصة ,, 


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حروف كرويه
عبدالمجيد عبدالرازق

يجب ان نعترف نحن الاضعف
واحدة من الماخذ المحسوبه علي الدوري السوداني احتكار الهلال والمريخ لكل المنافسات دون وجود فريق ينافسهما بعد ان تراجع مستوي فريق الموردة الذي كان يمثل الضلع الثالث للقمه وينافس بقوة علي الالقاب بل وحتي المشاركات الخارجيه وتوقف في محطه 1989 عندما فاز ببطولة دروي السودان التي اهلته للمشاركه في بطولة الانديه الافريقيه ابطال الدوري وصعد فيها لدوري المجموعات وخرج من بوابه مولديه الجزائر وترك المريخ لبطولة كاس الكؤؤس التي فاز بلقبها فيما جلس الهلال بعيدا عن التنافس الخارجي في ذلك العام بعد فشله في الفوز بالدوري او الكاس.
وكنا نتوقع ان تخلق بطولة الدوري الممتاز فرقا تملك طموح الفوز باللقب وبالتالي ترفع مستوي البطولة فنيا ولكن للاسف اصحبت كل الفرق من غير الهلال والمريخ يتوقف املها في البقاء في الممتاز او نيل المركز الثالث الذي يتيح فرصه المشاركة في البطولة الكنفدراليه كما حدث للخرطوم والامل والنيل الحصاحيصا الذي يحمد له انه يسير بخطي حثيثه لفرض نفسه كفريق يحمل امال وتطلعات كبيرة.
وان كنا نتحدث الان عن دخول دوري المحترفين فلن يتحقق النجاح في ظل فرق لاتسعي للتطوير ولاتسعي للمنافسه علي الالقاب وتؤدي مبارياتها امام الهلال بطريقة (الخندقة) والاعتماد فقط علي الهجمات المرتدة عكس مانراه الان في العالم من حولنا واضرب مثل بالدوريات العربيه فالمتابع هذه الايام لبدايه الموسم في الامارات والسعوديه وقطر ومصر يستمتع بكل المباريات بعد ان تبدل الحال واصحبت الفرق الصغيرة تملك الجراءة وتلعب باسلوب مفتوح طوال المباراة واضرب مثل بالدوري السعودي بعد ان خسر الاتحاد بكل نجومه الكبار امام فريق التعاون ان لم اخطئ وخسر الهلال بكل ثقله امام فريق الاتفاق وامس الاول تعرض فريق الزمالك لموقف صعب في الشوط الاول امام فريق واداي دجله الذي تقديم عليه بهدف في الشوط الاول واضاع ثلاثه ولكنه خسر في الشوط الثاني بسبب فارق اللياقه والخبرة وخطأ المدرب في سحب اللاعب حسن مصطفي .
اصبح الان الفارق شاسع بيننا والدول من حولنا بل اؤكد ان دروينا اصبح اضعف دوري عربي هذه حقيقه لابد ان نعترف بها رغم تاهل الهلال الي نصف نهائي دوي الابطال واقتراب المنتخب من التاهل الي نهائيات امم افريقيا فالفارق شاسع في كل شئ وبالتالي علينا ن نتبه من الان في كيفه اللحق بالركب ونحن الذين علمناهم اسس اللعبه واصبحنا نعيش فقط علي هذه المقوله .
لن يتغير حالنا ان لم نغير انفسنا والا بوجود اتحاد يواكب بالعمل وليس بالقول لان مايفعله اتحادنا بمنافساته وهو يغير ويبدل في البرمجه ويظهر ضعفه امام الهلال والمريخ لابشر بخير وفي ظل ادرات انديه بعيدة عن العلميه تدير الانديه بعقيلة الهوايه ولاعبين لايمكلون فكر ولاطموح ومدربين ابعد مايكونون عن مواكبه اسليب اللعب الحديث ومحترفين اجانب لم يضيفوا اي بصمه مثل سلع سوق الحراج والعتبه واعلام رياضي يكتب بعقليه المشجع يطبل ويرهن قلمه للاداريين وقبل ذلك دولة لاتعترف بالرياضه لاتدعمها ماليا وتلك قيادتها لوزراء واشخاص اتوا بترضيات وموازنات سياسيه لاعلاقة لهم بالرياضه همهم الاسفار وصرف البدلات.
نحتاح لثورة تصحيح شامل في منظومه الرياضه من القمه الي القاع ان كنا نريد اللحاق بركب العالم وهو امر ليس بمستحيل ان خصلت النوايا وامنا بان الرياضه اصبحت لها رساله هامه وانها صناعه بافكار مؤهلة .
حروف خاصة
ماحدث امس من تراشق بالكلمات بين الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي مدير ادارة الرياضة بوزارة الشباب والرياضه والاستاذ هاشم هارون رئيس اللجنة الاولمبيه خلال المؤتر الصحفي للجنة الاولمبيه يؤكد ان كلاهما غير جدير بمنصبه .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عناوين الصحف 

الصدى 
تحركات مريخية مبكرة ومفاجات فى المجلس الجديد .. واستقبالات حاشدة فى انتظار بعثة الهلال الليلة 

المريخ يكثف تحضيراته للقاء الافيال ويفاضل بين القاهرة وجدة للمعسكر .. ومسلاسنات بين مدير ادارة الرياضة بالوزارة الاتحادية مدير ادارة الرياضة بالوزارة الاتحادية ورئيس اللجنة الاولمبية 

تحركات مريخية مبكرة ومفاجات فى المجلس الجديد (عصام الحاج , ابراهوما المسعودية , ذهاب معظم عناصر المجلس الحالى )

محمد الياس : المريخ قريب من التتويج يلقب الدورى والوالى حقق نجاحا لافتا على صعيد البنية التحتية واليد الواحدة لا تصفق 

دعوة للمريخ من كريمة 

المريخ يؤدى تدريبه الاساسى الليلة استعدادا للافيال 


والمجلس يؤمن على المعسكر الخارجى 

هاشم هارون : اذا لم تكن الوزارة مقتنعة بعملنا فلتركب اعلى ما فى خيلها 

اربع مباريات فى الدورى التاهيلى 

الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب يختار قائمة معسكر اثيوبيا 

البحارة يستدرجون القراقير ببورتسودان 

الفرسان والنسور فى صراع شرس بالخرطوم
*

----------


## كدكول

*
​الف شكر ياغالي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكورين الرائعين دوما ايهاب وطارق على الابداعات المتجددة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهم عناوين صحيفة المريخ بعد صدورها مجددا
السعودية تدخل منافسا قويا لاستضافة معسكر المريخ الخارجي
الزعيم يختتم تحضيراته للافيال مساء وينتظم في معسكر مقفول الليلة
مجلس الصحافة يعيد اشرف الاصدارات رسميا والاوساط المريخية تستقبل الخبر بفرحة كبيرة
برنامج تاهيلي لسفاري
اختيار خمسة من نجوم المريخ للمنتخب
اصابة طفيفة لنجم الدين
البدري يشيد باداء اللاعبين في التدريب
ساكواها يغيب عن معسكر المريخ

*

----------


## musab aljak

*عقد  مجلس إدارة نادي الزعيم اجتماعه الدوري ظهر أمس برئاسة الدكتور جمال  الوالي رئيس النادي ومجلس الإدارة وناقش العديد من الأجندة في جدول أعماله  على رأسها إعداد الفريق لبقية مباريات الممتاز ومباراة النهائي في كأس  السودان وأمّن المجلس على تصور القطاع الرياضي للمرحلة القادمة كما أمّن  على قيام المعسكر الخارجي للفريق في فترة توقف الدوري عقب مباراة جزيرة  الفيل بالسبت وكوّن لجنة بقيادة رئيس النادي والأمانة العامة وقطاع الكرة  بتحديد موعد ومكان المعسكر بصورته النهائية خلال الأيام القادمة كما أجاز  المجلس تقرير لجنة الدار المقدم من هاشم الزبير وأشاد كذلك بالنشاط الثقافي  واستمع المجلس كذلك لتنوير من رئيس قطاع الشباب حسن إدريس على ما جاء فيه  كما استمع المجلس أيضاً لتنوير من رئيس قطاع المناشط الأستاذ حسن يوسف وتم  التأمين عليه كما قرر المجلس متابعة مستجدات الساحة خلال المرحلة القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخبار عالمية

بات النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي (24 عاماً) على بعد خطوات قليلة من دخول التاريخ من أوسع أبوابه بأن يتحول إلى أعظم هداف في تاريخ برشلونة.

و يقترب ميسي من تحطيم الرقم القياسي المًسجل في إسم النجم السابق للبلاوجرانا في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي لاديسلاو كوبالا الذي سجل (194) هدفاً بقميص النادي في مختلف المسابقات.

ميسي سيحتاج لتسجيل ستة أهداف خلال المباريات المقبلة في الليجا و دوري أبطال أوروبا للتأكيد على أنه أفضل هداف في تاريخ برشلونة بعد تسجيله إلى حدود الجولة الرابعة من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم (189) هدفاً بالقميص الكتلوني.

يذكر أن ميسي سجل حتى الآن (124) هدفاً في الليجا، (37) هدف في دوري أبطال أوروبا، هدفين في كأس العالم للأندية، هدف في كأس السوبر الأوروبية، (8) أهداف في كأس السوبر الإسبانية و (17) هدفاً في كأس ملك إسبانيا.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*يؤدي  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبه الرئيسي لمباراته أمام جزيرة  الفيل مساء غد بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة الثامنة للدوري الممتاز في  دورته الثانية وسيختتم الفريق تحضيراته للمباراة بمران خفيف مساء غد ، وكان  الفريق قد واصل تحضيراته على ملعبه بأمدرمان وسط إهتمام كبير من قبل قاعدة  الفريق والجهاز الفني وأشرف المصري حسام البدري على التدريب فيماشهد  المران أمس مشاركة الحارس عصام الحضري الذي وصل ,وشارك في المرانين أمس  الأول وأمس وشارك في التدريب مع زملائه ونال الحارس المخضرم إذنا خاصا  لمعاودة إبنته المريضة عقب مباراة الإتحاد مدني الأسبوع الماضي ، وشهدت  تحضيرات المريخ تألقا لافتا لعدد من النجوم الكبار بقيادة الكابتن فيصل  العجب ، سكواها ، أديكو وبدر الدين قلق إلىجانب سعيد السعودي .
 ويأمل  أبناء القلعة الحمراء مواصلة الإنتصارات والإبتعاد بالصدارة عبر تحقيق  الفوز على جزيرة الفيل بعد غد على غرار المباريات الماضية التي شهدت تألقا  لافتا للاعبين ولم يجد الفريق معاناة في التربع على الصدارة وأجتاز الفريق  كافة العقبات بمهارة وحنكة تؤكد أن اللقب سيعود إلى القلعة الحمراء وأقترب  الفريق كثيرا من تحقيق رقم قياسي في عدد الإنتصارات المتتالية وعدد النقاط  بعد الوصول إلى النقطة (57) ولم يخسر الفريق سوي مباراة وحيدة في الجولة  الآخيرة للدور الأول أمام الأهلي الخرطومي .
 ولا يتوقع أن تشهد تشكيلة  المريخ تغييرات عما كانت عليه في المباراة الماضية أمام الإتحاد بمشاركة  الحضري ، نجم الدين عبدالله ، بله جابر ، مصعب عمر ، نصر الدين الشغيل ،  أحمد الباشا ، بدر الدين قلق ، ستيفن وارغو، سكواها جوناس وأدسكو مارسيل  ريمي .فيما تظل مقاعد البدلاء عامرة بالنجوم الكبار في وجود موسى الزومه ،  سعيد مصطفي ، فيصل العجب ، كريم الدافي ، كليتشي أوسونوا .وربما غاب نصر  الدين الشغيل الذي واصل التدريبات الخاصة ويتعافي اللاعب من إصابة كان قد  تعرض لها في مباراة الإتحاد حرمته من إكمال المباراة..


*

----------


## musab aljak

* الجهاز الفني لمنتخب الفراعنه يبعد الحارس الدولي عصام الحضري  نهائيا من التشكيلة التي ستواجه النيجر

*

----------


## musab aljak

* أعطى  المجلس القومي للصحافة والمطبوعات صحيفة المريخ أذن الصدور الفوري ابتداء  من اليوم  الخميس بعد الزيارة الميدانية التي قامت بها لجنه من مجلس  الصحافة إلى مباني الصحيفة ظهر اليوم الأربعاء واستيفاء الصحيفة لكل  اللوائح الإدارية بعد ملف كامل قدمه المدير العام للصحيفة الأستاذ حاتم عبد  الغفار وسوف تواصل الصحيفة الصدور ابتداء من الغد (الخميس) بنفس طاقمها  السابق برئاسة تحرير الأستاذ عبد الباقي شخ إدريس وكل الطاقم التحريري  وقالت أسرة الصحيفة أنها تعد مفاجأة لجمهور المريخ وهى صدور الصحيفة فى 24  صفحة من اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبدى جوسيب غوارديولا المدير الفني لبرشلونة رضاه بالتعادل الذي حققه فريقه الأربعاء أمام مضيفه فالنسيا بنتيجة 2-2، في المباراة التي جمعتهما بالمرحلة الخامسة من الدوري الإسباني. 
وأنقذ سيسك فابريغاس فريقه حامل اللقب من الخسارة على ملعب "مستايا" بهدف التعادل في وقتٍ متأخر من اللقاء، ليرفع رصيد الـ"بارسا" إلى ثمان نقاط تضعه في المركز الرابع، مقابل عشر نقاط لفالنسيا الذي اعتلى صدارة الترتيب. 
وبدا غوارديولا سعيداً بنقطة التعادل التي حققها خارج ملعبه، إذ قال في المؤتمر الصحفي عقب اللقاء: "عليّ أن أهنّئ فالنسيا على المباراة الرائعة التي أداها لاعبوه. كانت مباراةً ممتازة". 
وتابع: "قوتنا جلبت لنا التعادل. أعتقد أنها نتيجةٌ عادلة. أتقدم بالتهنئة لجماهير فالنسيا وعلينا أن نتعلم من الأخطاء التي ارتكبناها. يجب أن نُحلل المباراة. لقد تسبب لنا فالنسيا في متاعب جمة في الشوط الأول. تعلمنا الدرس وننتظر مواجهتهم في كامب نو". 
وأثنى "بيب" على فريقه مضيفاً: "حصدنا لقبين هذا الموسم (السوبر المحلي والسوبر الأوروبي)، وبإمكاننا الفوز بلقبين آخرين". 
وختم غوارديولا: "من الطبيعي أن تحدث بعض الأخطاء، لكننا تمكننا من الحصول على نقطة من فريقٍ عظيم هو المتصدر حالياً". 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ماذدا يختار قائمة المنتخب المتوجهه لمعسكر اثيوبيا خالية من لاعبي الهلال علي ان  تضاف  عناصر الهلال بعد مباراة الترجي

عقد   الجهازين الفنى والادارى للمنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم إجتماعاً  مهماً   اليوم برئاسة الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد  السوداني  لكرة القدم المشرف العام علي المنتخب وناقش الإجتماع ترتيبات  إعداد المنتخب  لمباراة غانا في الجولة الآخيرة للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة  لنهائيات  بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون 2012م وقرر  الآتي:
إعتماد  معسكر المنتخب الوطني بإثيوبيا في  الفترة من السادس والعشرين من سبتمبر  الجاري وحتي الرابع من إكتوبر المقبل  وآداء مباراة تجريبية أمام المنتخب  الإثيوبي.
إختار  الجهاز الفني للمنتخب بقيادة مازدا اللاعبين الآتي  أسماؤهم  بدر الدين  الدود (قلق)    ومصعب عمر معاذ وأحمد الباشا آدم ونصر الدين عمر (الشغيل)  وبلة جابر (من  المريخ) ورمضان عجب والطاهر الحاج (سادومبا) وأمير كمال (من  الموردة) ونزار  حامد ومجدي عبد المجيد (أم بدة) وصالح الأمين (من الأمل  عطبرة) وإيهاب عبد  الفتاح (زغبير) وجمعة علي وأنس إبراهيم (من الأهلي  الخرطوم) معتصم محمد  خالد (المناقل) (من النيل الحصاحيصا) وأبو القاسم  سعيد ومعاوية بشير  (فداسي) (من إتحاد مدنى) وعبد الرحمن آدم (كرنقو) (من  الخرطوم)  ومحمد موسي  (من النسور الخرطوم) وفريد محمد نجيب وفيصل موسي (من  الأهلي شندى) وبهاء  الدين محمد عبد الله (من جزيرة الفيل مدني).
علي  أن يضاف إليهم اللاعبين  المختارين من نادي الهلال عقب آداء فريق كرة  القدم بالنادي لمباراته أمام  الترجي التونسي في ذهاب مرحلة دور الأربعة  لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.
تقرر أن  يكون تجمع اللاعبين  يوم الخامس والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري والسفر لأديس  أبابا فجر يوم السادس  والعشرين منه برئاسة الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان  والجهاز الفني بقيادة  الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* تفيد  المتابعات ان جدة أصبحت الخيار الأقرب لمعسكر المريخ القادم ضمن خيارات  معسكر الفريق الخارجي والذي سيمتد لأسبوعين نتيجة توقف الدوري لخوض المنتخب  لمباراته المهمة والمصيرية امام غانا فى التصفيات الإفريقية ومن المتوقع  ان تتوجه الفرقة الحمراء الى جدة والاستفادة من التأشيرات التى حصل عليها  النادي فى الفترة الماضية من دعوة فريق اتحاد جدة ومما يعزز من اقامة  المعسكر هناك رغبة اللاعبين بالفريق اوالتى نقلوها للإدارة وإنهم يريدون  أداء شعيرة العمرة والأيام القادمة ستكشف ذلك .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعثر ريال مدريد للمرة الثانية على التوالي مطلع الموسم الحالي، فبعد خسارته أمام ليفانتي الأحد الماضي، سقط في فخ التعادل السلبي أمام مضيفه راسينغ سانتاندر في افتتاح المرحلة الخامسة من الدوري الإسباني لكرة القدم الأربعاء. وحقق ريال مدريد نقطته السابعة في أربع مباريات، وصب هذا الأمر في مصلحة منافسه التقليدي برشلونة حامل اللقب الذي يلعب لاحقا مع فالنسيا في مباراة قمة، في حين تصدر ملقة الترتيب مؤقتا قبل انتهاء باقي مباريات المرحلة. 
على ملعب "ال ساردينيرو"، زج المدرب البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو بالمدافع الفرنسي الشاب رافايل فاران منذ بداية اللقاء، في ظل غياب البرتغاليين بيبي وفابيو كوينتراو، فقدم مستوى لافتا، كما غاب لاعب الوسط الألماني سامي خضيرة بعد طرده في مباراة ليفانتي الأخيرة التي خسرها الفريق الملكي 1-صفر. 
وكاد اوسكار سيرانو يفتتح التسجيل لكن الحارس ايكر كاسياس ابعد كرته ببراعة الى ركنية (48). 
وحاول مورينيو تدعيم صفوفه في منتصف الشوط الثاني، فزج بالمهاجم الأرجنتيني غونزالو هيغواين بدلا من الألماني مسعود اوزيل (68)، ثم البرازيلي ريكاردو كاكا بدلا من الفرنسي لاسانا ديارا (76). 
وسعى البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أكثر من مرة للوصول إلى مرمى الحارس تونيو بيد انه عجز عن تحقيق مراده لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو المدير الفني لنادي ريال مدريد الأسباني إن فريقه سيطر بصورة كاملة على مجريات مباراته أمام راسينغ سانتاندر الأربعاء في الدوري التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي، لكنه فشل في ترجمة تلك السيطرة إلى أهداف. وقال مورينيو عقب اللقاء إن لاعبيه "سيطروا على اللقاء، خاصة في الشوط الأول. في الثاني لعبنا في نصف ملعب الخصم لكن لم تتح لنا الكثير من فرص التسجيل وذلك بفضل دفاعات راسينغ، الذي أغلق منطقة مرماه جيدا وعرف كيف يخرج بالنقطة التي أرادها". 
وأضاف "على المستوى الجماعي لم نكن في أفضل مستوياتنا كفريق، وعلى المستوى الفردي، لم يتمتع بعض اللاعبين بلمستهم المعتادة، لكننا حاولنا وأنهينا اللقاء بالأسلوب الذي لعبنا به. الدقائق الثلاثين الأخيرة سيطرنا عليها تماما". 
تجمد رصيد ريال مدريد، الذي خسر مباراته السابقة أمام ليفانتي، عند سبع نقاط في المركز السابع، مقابل نقطتين لراسينغ السابع عشر. 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*المـــــــــفكره


الدورى السوداني - الأسبوع: 22:: الأمل عطبره _ إتحاد مدني ◄الساعة :: 19:30 ◄القناة :: 
هلال الساحل _ الموردة ◄الساعة :: 19:30 ◄القناة :: 
أهلي الخرطوم _ النسور ◄الساعة :: 20:00 ◄القناة :: 

=====================


الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع: 5:: إسبانيول _ خيتافي ◄الساعة :: 21:00 ◄القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +2 
ريال بيتيس _ ريال سرقسطة ◄الساعة :: 23:00 ◄القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +2 

=====================


الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع: 4:: روما _ سيينا ◄الساعة :: 21:45 ◄القناة :: الجزيرة الرياضية +1 


(جميع المباريات بتوقت السودان)

=====================



نتـائــج مبـاريــات أمــس ::

الدوري الأسباني - الأسبوع: 5 :: رايو فاليكانو (1) : (2) ليفانتي
راسينغ سانتاندير (0) : (0) ريال مدريد
ملقا (1) : (0) أتلتيك بيلباو
أتلتيكو مدريد (4) : (0) سبورتينغ خيخون
فالنسيا (2) : (2) برشلونة

=====================


الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع: 4 :: باليرمو (3) : (2) كالياري
ميلان (1) : (1) أودينيزي
ليتشي (1) : (2) أتالانتا
يوفنتوس (1) : (1) بولونيا
جنوى (3) : (0) كاتانيا
فيورنتينا (3) : (0) بارما
كييفو فيرونا (1) : (0) نابولي
تشيزينا (1) : (2) لاتسيو

=====================


 كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية - الدورالثالث :: ساوثامبتون (2) : (1) بريستون
كارديف سيتي (2) : (2) ليستر سيتي .. ضربات ترجيحية :: 7 - 6
تشيلسي (0) : (0) فولهام .. ضربات ترجيحية :: 4 - 3
مانشستر سيتي (2) : (0) برمنغهام سيتي
برايتون (1) : (2) ليفربول
إيفرتون (0) : (0) وست بروميتش ألبيون

=====================


تصفيات آسيا الأولمبية - المجموعات :: أستراليا (0) : (0) الإمارات
اليابان (2) : (0) ماليزيا
كوريا الجنوبية (2) : (0) عمان
أزبكستان (2) : (0) العراق
سوريا (3) : (1) البحرين
السعودية (1) : (1) قطر
*

----------


## musab aljak

* خروج  الأهلي من كأس مصر علي يد أنبي .حملت تصريحات عجيبه أهمها بأن البدري أفضل  من جوزيه وطالب بعض الأعلامين برجوعه.من جهه أخري قامت جماهير الأهلي بسب  وقذف جوزيه بالقوارير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ودع النادي الأهلي ثاني بطولة في أقل من أسبوع الموسم الحالي بعدما سقط أمام إنبي صفر-1 على استاد القاهرة في دور الستة عشر لكأس مصر، بعد أن خرج من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا يوم الجمعة الماضي عقب تعادله مع الترجي التونسي 1-1.واصل الأهلي نتائجه المخيبة للآمال تحت قيادة مدربه البرتغالي مانويل جوزيه وعجز عن اللحاق بمنافسيه الرئيسيين، الزمالك والإسماعيلي، إلى دور الثمانية لكأس مصر.وتسبب الصاعد رامي ربيعة مدافع الأهلي في الخروج المبكر لفريقه من البطولة بعدما سجل هدفاً عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه في الدقيقة 67.

يلتقي فريق إنبي في دور الثمانية مع اتحاد الشرطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اقترب المدرب الايطالي المخضرم كلاوديو رانييري من الإشراف على انتر ميلان الذي أقال مدربه جانبييرو غاسبيريني يوم الأربعاء، بحسب ما ذكرت وكالة انسا الايطالية.وأضافت الوكالة أن جوزيبي بوزو وكيل رانييري، مدرب تشلسي الإنكليزي ويوفنتوس سابقا، التقى نائب رئيس انتر رينالدو غيلفي مساء يوم الأربعاء لمناقشة تفاصيل العقد.وكان إنتر ميلان واصل خيباته هذا الموسم بخسارته أمام نوفارا 3-1 امس الثلاثاء في الدوري المحلي.وكان رانييري عاطلا عن العمل منذ إقالته من تدريب روما في شباط/فبراير الماضي بعد 4 خسارات متتالية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعادت اسبانيا بطلة العالم صدارة التصنيف الشهري الصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" من هولندا بعدما كانت خسرته الشهر الماضي لمصلحة المنتخب "البرتقالي" الذي تصدر للمرة الاولى في تاريخه.وباتت اسبانيا التي احتلت الصدارة لأكثر من عام، تملك 1605 نقاط امام هولندا (1571 نقطة) والمانيا التي احتفظت بالمركز الثالث (1290 نقطة).وصعدت مرتبة واحدة كل من الاوروغواي (1184 نقطة) وايطاليا (142 نقطة) مقابل 4 مراكز للبرتغال (1158 نقطة)، في حين تراجعت البرازيل بطلة العالم 5 مرات الى المركز السابع برصيد 1132 نقطة امام انكلترا التي هبطت بدورها اربع مراكز وصارت ثامنة.واقتربت فرنسا التي لم تخسر في مبارياتها الـ12 الاخيرة من المراكز العشرة الاولى بعدما ارتقت 12 مرتبة.وعلى صعيد المنتخبات العربية تراجعت مصر مرتبتين لتحتل المركز 36 في حين احتفظت الجزائر بالمركز 46 وصعد المغرب من المركز 61 الى المركز 59 على حساب تونس التي احتلت المركز 61 بتراجعها 4 درجات.وهبطت السعودية 11 مرتبة لتصبح في المركز 98 امام الكويت التي تراجعت ايضا 5 مراكز لتحتل المرتبة 100.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مفاجاءة ..المريخ يقرر اعادة حارسه اكرم    تحصلت (سودانا فوق) على معلومات تؤكد ان مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ينوى في ديسمبر المقبل إعادة حارسه السابق أكرم الهادي سليم وقالت مصادر لـ (سودانا فوق) انه ورغم الانقسام الذي يؤكد داخل المجلس بتسجيل اللاعب وعدم تسجيله ألا أن الغالبية تريد أعادة حارس المريخ السابق أكرم ويرى عدد من الأعضاء ان وجود أكرم مهم في ظل عدم الانضباط الواضح لحارس الفريق عصام الحضري وكشفت التفاصيل ان المجلس كلف عضو من اعضائة ببحث امكانية تسجيل هذا الحارس القانونية والمعروف ان اللاعب الان مسجل فى كشوفا تنادى الخرطوم ويتوقع ان تكشف الا يام القادمة عن الجديد المثير
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*اللعب على الورق  .. جعفر سليمان .. رجعنالك!






رجعنالك!
•     وحال الإنقطاع...  تأتينا كموسقى الذاكرة بكل شجوها  ..رائعة البديع  ..الفنان ..الأحمر الجميل  عبد الباسط سبدرات ..وبصوت ينسال  رقراقا بجداول  الزمن الجميل..وبطرب  البلابل الأصيل ..لنغنيها حين العودة  بعد إنقطاع  ..أو حتى العزلة  ..رجعنالك..وكأنما هي النشيد الرسمي للحب!
•      هاهي نحن نعود بعد  توقف طال أيام ..كانت هي بمثابة خطوات تنظيم..ومراجعة   إدارية ..وتجويد  للعمل ..وفرصة لمراجعة الصحيفة وإستمطار أفكار من أجل   إنطلاقة جديدة!
•     بصم الأخوة بالمجلس القومي  للصحافة والمطبوعات  ممثلين في اللجنة التي  قامت بزيارة كريمة لمباني  الصحيفة ظهر الأمس ..بصموا  بالعشرة على توافر كل  مطلوبات العمل بالصحيفة!
•     ولم تكن المطلوبات  قاسية ..أو يصعب  توفرها ..لأن مقر الصحيفة بشيراتون  العرضة ..أحد أهم  مفاخر أمدرمان  الحديثة..مما يعني إكتمال كل التحضيرات  الأدارية التي طلب  بها المجلس.
•     وبالأمس وبعد  الزيارة ..تسلم الأخ حاتم عبد الغفار  خطاب إستئناف الصدور  ..وها نحن  اليوم بين عيونكم ترعونا بالمتابعة  ..ونرعاكم بحب كبير ..يأتي  دائما من  بين ثنايا الولاء الكبير للزعيم!
•     وعندما غبنا  ..كانت  هناك أحداث تجري بدنيا الزعيم حال الإيقاف بيننا وبين  التعليق   عليها..وكانت أياما صعبة ونحن نغيب عن دنيا الزعيم!
•     إنتصر  الزعيم  على الرومان بثلاثية بهية ..حافظ بها نجوم الأحمر على  موقعهم   الصداري..وبات المشوار قصيرا صوب البطولة التي لا يستحقها آخر غير  الزعيم!
•      وقد سبقت تلك الجولة إرهاصات عدة  بأنها ستكون جولة قاسية على الزعيم   ..ولكن نجوم الأحمر سكبوا مداد  السخرية على ورق التوقع ..فنالوا من ضيفهم   العزيز كما نالوا على من قبله!
•     وأكد على حقيقة التميز ..وإكتمال   التفوق الثلاثي المحترف ..ساكواها  ..وأديكو ..وكلتشي ..بمعاونة متميزة من   قبل كل النجوم ..لتشهد تلك  الأمسية أيضا على تفوق مريخي على الجميع!
•       وكان هناك حدثا مصاحبا لتلك الجولة تمثل في ظهور عصام الحضري حارسا لمرمى    المريخ بدلا عن يس يوسف الذي نال ثقة كل الجمهور المريخي في لحظات الغياب    الأسيف للحارس الكبير!
•    ولم يكن هو حدث تلك الليلة وحدها إنما حديث كل تلك الأيام ..وحتى اليوم!
•       إنقسم عشاق الأحمر الجميع بين مؤيد لظهوره أساسيا وفق ما نطق به القرار    الفني ..ومنهم من رفض مجرد ظهوره بمقاعد البدلاء عقابا له على فترة  الغياب   المؤلم!
•    وقد زاد الحضري من إنقسام  القاعدة المريخية حول سفره   المتكرر بسفر آخر عاد منه حسب الأذن الممنوح  له من قبل الأدارة المريخية   التي وافقت على سفره ليؤكدوا له على أن  المريخ ليس ناديا إرهابيا يعتقل   لاعبيه ..إنما هو مؤسسة تحترم من  يحترمها!
•    على العموم هدأت عواصف   الحضري  ..وهو الآن بملعب التدريبات ..مع بقية الرفاق في إنتظار جولة أخرى   للمريخ  تعتبر خطوة أخرى في مشوار البطولة بإذن الله تعالى!
•     وحتى   الموعد القادم الذي ينتظره الحضري ورفاقه كان من أحداث الأيام  الماضية   ..ولا زال ..حيث ظهرت الفوضى التي تضرب بأروقة الأتحاد العام  ..في تأكيد   لما ورد بمذكرة العشرة!ّ
•    أجلت  الجولة ..ثم عادت إلى موعدها ..وكان   التبرير أنه مجرد خطأ بسيط لموظف  بالإتحاد ..وليس فوضى في المكاتبات ..او   إنفراد بالقرارات وفقا لما ورد  بمذكرة العشرة!
•    الآن سادتي عدنا   لقراءة  الأحداث معكم يوما بيوم دنما توقف بإذن الله ..نحلم معكم بمرحلة   مختلفة  فيها الجديد على صعيد صحيفة الزعيم ..وعلى مستوى النادي الأحمر   بأسره!
في نقاط
•    يستحق الأخ أسامة عطا المنان لقب ..الرئيس الفعلي ..للإتحاد العام..فهو يمسك بأهم الملفات بالأتحاد العام!
•    يمسك أسامة بالملف المالي ..وكذلك ملف المنتخبات الوطنية ..وعضو نافذ بجلنة البرمجة ..وغير ذلك!
•    وهي ملفات رئاسية..ولكنها بيد أسامة عطا المنان..وهو ما يظهره بالمسيطر التام على كل ملفات الأتحاد العام!
•    وبمثل ما طالب أسامة إدارة المريخ بالأهتمام بالفريق بدلا عن الحديث عن إستهدافه من قبل الإتحاد!
•       نطالبه بأن يوفر العدالة للمريخ وكل فرق الممتاز وأن لا يتم تمييز فريق    على آخر ..وهذا ما يجعل إدارة المريخ تهتم بفريقها ولا تتحدث عن  الإستهداف!
•    ولكن أسامة ومن معه يعرفون تماما أنهم لا يوفرون العدالة المطلوبة!!
•    ولا يوجد سبب واحد للجأر بالشكوى إن كانت العدالة حاضرة بين الجميع! 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*إنتباهه .. محمد ذو النون .. البرنس. وتاريخ لا ينتهي



اعلان  هيثم مصطفى قائد الهلال الاعتزال  عقب تأهل الفريق لملربع الذهبي بدوري  ابطال افريقيا أثار جدلاً واسعاً في  الاوساط الهلالية تحديداً والرياضة في  عمومه.
لا أحد ينكر ان هيثم مصطفى  قائد استثنائي  في تاريخ الهلال الحديث وأحد نجوم الالفية الثالثة على  مستوى السودان  وصاحب موهبة متفردة جعلته مع كاريزما احد القادة الافذاذ  بالملاعب  السودانية على مر العصور.
حقيقة لست قريباً من  الشأن الهلالي  لاغوص في تفاصيل تداعيات قرار الاعتزال المفاجيء ومع ذلك  لست بعيداً أن  تكون الحقيقة غائبة للخوض في بحر القرار.
بعيداً  عن التفاصيل والاسباب  التي دفعت قائد المنتخب الوطني ونادي الهلال  للاعتزال المفاجيء لابد من  كلمة وهي ان اي شخص ناجح لابد له من اعداء  وحساد يكيدون له كيداً والامثلة  في وسطنا الرياضي كثيرة سواء أن كانت داخل  المستطيل الاخضر أو بين  الاداريين أو وسط الصحافيين.. فالحرب مستمرة ولكل  أجندته الخاصة فيمن  يحارب. ولكن يجب على قائد الهلال ان يدرك جيداً ان  القائد لا يهرب في معركة  لا تزال محتدمة ينتظر نتيجتها الملايين الحالمون  ببطولة افريقيا  والمتعطشون لانجاز تاريخي ينشر الدفء بجدران القلعة  البيضاء.
على كابتن  هيثم مصطفى ان يعلم جيداً انه  الان ليس ملكاً لنفسه او اسرته او ناديه بل  هو ملك حر للسودان الكبير الذي  لا يزال ينتظر الكثير من هيثم ورفاقه خاصة  وان الهلال بات على اعتاب  اللفة الاخيرة التي تحتاج لخيل حرة ويقينا عندي  ان البرنس احد خيار هذه  الخيول الحرة.
ما حدث في الماضي درس من دروس  وعبر  التاريخ يجب ان تتعلمه منه لا تبكي عليه فلا يزال المشوار طويلاً ولك  حق  واحد في الرد على بعض من ظلمك وهو مزيد من الابداع والاقناع وليتك تمضي  في  ذات خطى الفتى الابنوسي العداء الكبير كاكي وتتعلم منه تكتيك الامتار   الاخيرة التي ظل يتفوق بها على منافسية ويحصد معها الذهب.
وعليك  ان تعلم  ان قرار الاعتزال في هذا التوقيت يأتي خصماً على رصيد حافل  بالعطاء  والانجازات  والجهد والعرق وتوقيت القرار سوف يخلق نوعاً من  البلبلة تؤثر  سلباً على اعداد الفريق الذي تنتظره مواجهة نارية وثأرية  وتاريخية مع  الترجي التونسي اصبحت على الابواب.
فقط  تذكر مهما كان مدى جراحك وما  ظللت تتعرض له من حفر تحول الى حفريات بمرور  الزمن كانت كفيلة بالاعلان عن  وجود اثار تفوق حضارة مروي والمرويات التي  اصبحت علماً يدرس وذلك بسبب  اجتهاد البعض وسعيه المحموم لدفن وردم تاريخ  ايقونة الكرة السودانية.
عليك  ان تتذكر ان الاهلة  الشرفاء لن ينسوا لك وانت توزع حافز تسجيلك من دولارات  صعبة في توقيت حار  على بعض محترفي الهلال الافارقة بقيادة كلتشي في وقت  تأخرت رواتبهم وكان  الهلال يعاني ما يعاني من ضيق ذات اليد والافق.
ولن تنسى لك جموع الموج الازرق وانت تبيع عربتك سداً لفجوة مالية تعرض لها الكيان الذي لك عليه حق وعليه لك حقوق.
انتباهة اخيرة
لا كرامة للاعب في ناديه.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					ثلاث مواجهات ساخنة فى الدورى الممتاز اليوم فى اسبوعه الـ 21			











 

فى  افتتاح الأسبوع الـ 21 للدوري الممتاز تشهد ثلاث مدن مساء اليوم ثلاث  مواجهات ساخنة في الدوري الممتاز ففي إستاد الخرطوم يلتقي الاهلى الخرطوم  والنسور الامدرمانى في واحدة من اقوي المواجهات حيث يدخل الفرسان اللقاء  وفى رصيدهم 28 نقطة أما النسور فيسعى لملاحقة الكبار ولدية 25 نقطة وبإستاد  عطبرة يتلقى الأمل والاتحاد مدني وتقام المباراة بإستاد عطبرة كأول مباراة  تقام بعد تأهيله وتركيب النجيل 
الصناعي وللأمل 35 نقطة وللاتحاد 21 إما فى بورتسودان يستضيف هلال الساحل فريق الموردة ويتوقع    أن تكون مواجهه قوية بين الطرفين من واقع ترتيبهم فى الدوري





*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					استبداله بالحارس الاولمبى الشناوى ..الحضرى خارج قائمة منتخب مصر لملاقاة النيجر 			













كشفت  عدد كبير من الصحف المصرية ان الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب مصر لم يختارالحضرى  لمباراة المنتخب القادمة امام النيجر فى تصفيات امم افريقيا عام 2012  والمقامة بالجابون وقالت الصحف انه من المرجح اختيار نجم المنتخب الاولمبى  وحارس احمد الشناوى الى القائمة بعد ان ظهر بشكل جيد فى مباريات المنتخب  المقبلة وبهذا صرف الجهاز الفنى لمنتخب مصر النظر عن حارس افريقيا الاول  عصام الحضرى بعد تاكيدات تلقاها من فريق المصرى المصرى بانضمام الحارس  لقائمة اللاعبين حيث كان الجهاز الفنى للمنتخب يتخوف من تمسك فريق المصرى  بالحارس فى 
 الدورى المصرى ويتوقع ان تسبب هذه




*

----------


## musab aljak

*تفاصيل صحيفة الزعيم





الفرقة الحمراء تعود للتدريبات بحماس كبير
البدري يحاضر اللاعبين 
عاد  فريق الكرة بالمريخ للتدريبات امس بحماس كبير  وسط اللاعبين بعد ان غاب  عنها امس الاول للراحة المفروضة للاعبين من قبل  الجهاز الفني بعد الانتهاء  من مواجهة الاتحاد مدني في الاسبوع الحادي  والعشرين من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز والتي كسبها بثلاثة اهداف نظيفة حيث بدأ  الفريق التحضير لمواجهة  جزيرة الفيل السبت المقبل بمران قوي امس شارك فيه  كل اللاعبين المتواجدين  مع الفريق عدا المصابين وكان حسام البدري قد أجرى  تقسيمة خلال المران حرص  من خلالها على معالجة السلبيات التي ظهرت في مواجهة  الرومان.. وعقب انتهاء  المران حرص المدير الفني حسام البدري على محاضرة  اللاعبين منوهاً على ان  الدوري الممتاز دخل في مراحله الحرجة كما حثهم على  مزيد من الجدية  والاهتمام في التدريبات حتى يتمكنوا من الاستفادة القصوى  منها لمواجهة  المباريات المقبلة وهم في كامل الجاهزية كما أبدى البدري ثقته  في اللاعبين  عندما ذكر لهم ان اختيار أي 11 لاعباً للتشكيلة الاساسية  سيجعله واثقاً  من ان الفريق قادر على تحقيق الانتصار امام أي منافس في  بطولة الدوري  الممتاز خلال المباريات المتبقية وتمنى البدري من اللاعبين ان  يتنافسوا  فيما بينهم لفرض انفسهم على التشكيلة الاساسية.
-----------
أوفى بوعده وشارك بمعنويات عالية في المران
الحضري : انتهى وقت الأزمات وتركيزي على المباريات 
أوفى بوعده وشارك بمعنويات عالية في المران 
09-21-2011 05:06
  عاد حارس المريخ الدولي المصري عصام الحضري امس حسب  تعهده للادارة  والجهاز الفني بعد السماح له بالسفر للقاهرة لظروف اسرية  عقب مباراة  الفريق امام الاتحاد ولحق السد العالي بموعد التدريب وشارك  خلاله بمعنويات  عالية حيث توجه من المطار مباشرة الى القلعة الحمراء.. واكد  الحارس  الدولي في حديثه لادارة الكرة بانه طوى تماماً صفحات الخلاف ولن  يروا منه  الا الانضباط والالتزام في الفترة المقبلة وسيكون كل تركيزه على  المشاركة  في المباريات والمساهمة مع اخوانه اللاعبين لمواصلة مشوارهم  النجاح وتحقيق  طموحات الجماهير والتي احسنت الوقوف خلفه في الاوقات  الصعبة.. وكان  الحارس عصام الحضري قد اجرى اتصالاً امس بادارة الكرة حيث  اخطرها بتحركه  من مطار القاهرة وانه في طريقه الى الخرطوم وسيكون متواجداً  في التدريب  استعداداً لقيادة فريقه في المباراة المقبلة التي تجمعه مع  جزيرة الفيل.
-----------
أطلقها بكل صراحة (زمانا فات وغنيانا مات)
ضقل : حان وقت الترجل ومنح الفرصة لجيل العولمة 
أعلن  محمد علي الجاك ضقل عضو مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ أنه سيكون أول المغادرين  للمجلس عندما قال: أعتقد أنه قد حان الوقت  لدخول وجوه  جديدة إلى مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ لذلك سأكون أول المغادرين  للمجلس الحالي وأضاف: (نحنا  زمانا فات وغناينا مات) و ليست لدي أي فكرة في  الترشح مجدداً من خلال  الإنتخابات القادمة إلى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ  ولكنني مستعد لدعم النادي  من أي جهة أخرى خارج المجلس لأن انتماءنا للمريخ  غير مرتبط بالمقاعد بل هو  إنتماء للكيان لذلك سنكون حريصين على تقديم دعمنا  الفكري والمعنوي  والمادي من أي مكان خارج مجلس إدارة النادي..وقال ضقل:  أعقد ان في المجلس  الحالي لا يوجد من يستحق أن يكون متواجداً في المجلس  القادم سوى رئيس  النادي جمال الوالي وعدد قليل من الأعضاء الحاليين الذين  لا يزيد عددهم  أكثر من ثلاثة أعضاء ويجب أن نسلم الراية للشباب من أجل  الدخول إلى المجلس  في ظل الثورة الإلكترونية التي طرأت على العالم في هذه  الفترة وواصل ضقل  حديثه قائلاً: في ظل التعامل الإلكتروني عبر أجهزة  الحاسوب والشبكات وما  إلى ذلك يجب أن يكون الشباب هم العنصر الفعال داخل  مجلس الإدارة لتعاملهم  الجيد مع الثورة الإلكترونية.
------------------
اجتماع ناجح للجنة التطوير ومجلس الصحافة مع رؤساء التحرير
شداد سرد حكايته الشهيرة مع إيدام 
شهدت  قاعة فقيد الصحافة الكبير محمد سعيد معروف  نهار امس اجتماعاً بين اللجنة  التي شكلها مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات مؤخراً  لتطوير الصحافة الرياضية ونائب  رئيس المجلس والامين العام وبعض اعضاء  المجلس ورؤساء تحرير الصحف  الرياضية وشهد الاجتماع نقاشاً اتسم بالوضوح  والشفافية والرغبة في  الاستفادة من الازمة الاخيرة في شراكة حقيقة وتعاون  متواصل بين الصحافة  الرياضية ومجلس الصحافة ولجنة التطوير وتبلور اللقاء عن  العديد من  الاقتراحات الايجابية والتي تدعم مسار التصحيح وان تكون الازمة  الماضية هي  الاخيرة في علاقة المجلس مع الصحافة الرياضية وأمن الاستاذ  العبيد مروح  خلال اللقاء على ان الايجابيات اكبر في الصحافة الرياضية وان  المساوئ لا  تتجاوز العشرة في المائة وابدى استعداد المجلس للتعاون في ما  يقود لشراكة  تعاون بينهم والصحف الرياضية ودعا رؤساء التحرير لتحمل  مسئولياتهم كاملة  وشارك في الاجتماع البروف كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم  السابق وعضو  لجنة الاصلاح ودعا الى تبديل اسم لجنة الشكاوى الى لجنة  الانضباط وان يكون  أعضاؤها من خارج المجلس كما تحدث عن قضية الجمع بين  منصبين والتي فجرها  وزير الشباب والرياضة السابق ابراهيم نايل إيدام مشيراً  الى ان القرار  الذي أصدره لم يكن يستند على قانون.
-----------
رفض ما يحدث من الاتحاد
همد : لجنة البرمجة تعامل المريخ بالدقيقة 
رفض  مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ الباشمهندس عبد القادر  همد ما يحدث في الاتحاد  العام من تناقض حيث قال إن الخطابين اللذين وصلا  المريخ من قبل الاتحاد  يؤكدان العشوائية الكبيرة التي يتعامل بها الاتحاد  العام لكرة القدم وعدم  المؤسسية واضاف بان الاتحاد العام  من قبل رفض تأجيل  مباراة للمريخ في  الدوري الممتاز عندما كان مشاركاً في بطولة سيكافا وحتى  يجعل مباراة  الفريق هنا في الخرطوم وفق اللوائح قدم زمن المباراة نصف ساعة  فقط حتى  يكون المريخ قد أكمل 48 ساعة من اخر مواجهة له خارج
----------
شؤون الاتحاد (عائمة)
ضباط الاتحاد الأربعة في القاهرة 
في  حادثة غريبة على الوسط الرياضي تفاجأ الجميع  بعدم وجود اي عضو من الضباط  الاربعة للاتحاد العام بعد ان غادر امس رئيس  الاتحاد معتصم جعفر ونائبه  الطريفي الصديق وامين المال اسامة عطا المنان  للقاهرة للمشاركة في  اجتماعات لجان الكاف وكان مجدي شمس الدين قد غادر  قبلهم، ليتركوا امور  الاتحاد العام في (عطلة) مؤقتة الى حين عودتهم .. وهو  الشيء الذي ربما  يؤدي الى زعزعة العمل الاداري خلال الايام المقبلة، خاصة  وان هناك عدداً  من الامور العالقة التي تحتاج الى عقد اجتماعات من اجل  حسمها تأتي على  رأسها برمجة مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل.
----------د
اجتماعات متواصلة لإدارة العرب لإنقاذ الفريق 
ظل  نادي حي العرب ببورتسودان يشهد حراكاً كبيراً  عقب خسارة الفريق امام جاره  الهلال في الجولة الماضية وظلت ادارة النادي في  حالة استنفار واسع للجهود  من اجل تفادي شبح هبوط الفريق من الدوري الممتاز  واتخذت الادارة العديد  من التدابير بالتنسيق مع رئيس النادي طه فكي  المتواجد بمدينة جوبا لاعمال  خاصة وتفيد المعلومات المتوفرة للصحيفة بان  اجتماعاً تم بين الادارة  واللاعبين بغية معالجة كل المشاكل والاستفادة من  المباريات المقبلة في  تحسين موقف الفريق وتحقيق النتائج الايجابية التي  تمنحه حق البقاء في دوري  الأضواء.
-----------د
عضو بمذكرة العشرة يفتح النار
تأجيل المباريات بالتلفونات يمثل قمة العشوائية والفوضى 
أكد  عضو بلجنة العشرة التي رفعت المذكرة الشهيرة  للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم   انهم بالرغم من اعلان ضباط الاتحاد عن  تجاوبهم مع ما ورد في المذكرة  والعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء الا ان ذلك لم يحدث  وتفاجأوا بالاتصال الهاتفي  الذي اجراه اسامة عطا المنان برئيس القطاع  الرياضي بالمريخ واخطارهم  بتأجيل مباراتهم امام جزيرة الفيل ليوم الاحد ومن  ثم الاتصال بالمسئولين  في المريخ في اليوم التالي واخطارهم من جديد بأداء  المباراة في وقتها  الأول مؤكداً ان هذه القرارات فردية وعشوائية ولم تجتمع  أي لجنة سواء  المنظمة او الحالات الطارئة لتأجيل المباراة او اعادتها في  توقيتها الأول  وانهم كانوا محقين عندما قالو ان الاتحاد يديره اربعة أشخاص  فقط لان أسامة  أصبح يؤجل المباريات ويتصل بالأندية وهذا مرفوض تماماً لان  الاتحاد لا  يدار بالهواتف وهذا مخالف تماماً للعمل المؤسسي الذي يدعو له  وسياسة  الاتحاد اقامة دوري بدون تأجيل وفي غضون 24 ساعة فقط تم التأجيل  والتراجع  عنه وهذا يمثل قمة العشوائية مشيراً الى ان هناك العديد من  الأعضاء في قمة  استيائهم مما يحدث من فوضى في اتحاد الكرة ،كما تساءل العضو  عن متى  اجتمعت لجنة من الاتحاد واختارت الطريفي رئيساً للجنة مباراة  السودان  وغانا واسامة رئيساً للجنة مباراة الهلال والترجي مشيراً الى انها  قرارات  فردية وتصدر من أشخاص بعينهم وظلوا يضربون بالعمل المؤسسي عرض  الحائط ،ما  يجعلهم يواصلون في ثورتهم القاصدة لاجتثاث مثل هذه القرارات  الفردية والتي  تسيء الى الاتحاد والى سمعته وانهم كأعضاء لن يرضوا بذلك  وسيكونون حريصين  جداً على سمعة الاتحاد وتنفيذ البرنامج الذي اعلنوه  لقواعدهم التي  انتخبتهم لان ما يحدث الان يتنافى تماماً مع برنامجهم  الانتخابي الذي  اعلنوه واكثر شيء مؤلم هو انتهاء شعار دوري بدون  تأجيل.وتشير الصحيفة الى  ان هناك غضباً عارماً من عدد كبير من اعضاء  الاتحاد  للتجاهل الكبير لهم  من قبل الضباط الاربعة  لعدم ردهم على  تلفوناتهم وفشلهم في الوصول اليهم  وانهم سيناقشون هذا الامر في اقرب اجتماع  لمجلس الادارة.

---------------
*

----------


## musab aljak

* يؤدي  الزعيم مساء اليوم مرانه الختامي إستعدادا للقاء جزيره الفيل لحساب الجوله  الثامنه للدوره الثانيه للدوري الممتاز , وكان الفريق قد تدرب مساء أمس  بقياده حسام البدري ومشاركه كل اللاعبين عدا سفاري , حيث أجرى نصر الدين  الشغيل و محمد كمال و راجي في تدريبات تأهيل فرديه

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الاجواء فى القلعة الحمراء .. هيثم محمد على
الحضري حارساً لمنتخب أفريقيا الذهبي   







 	اختارته شبكة جول البريطانية لمنتخب أفريقيا للعشر سنوات الأخيرة
 	وحش المريخ بجانب التونسي الطرابلسي ومواطنه أبو تريكة ضمن أفضل ثلاثة عرب للمنتخب الذي يقوده ايتو ودروغبا واديبايور
 	(الأجواء) تهاتف اللاعب وتنقل له النبأ السعيد والحضري يقول ( اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا رب)
 	الحارث يعرب عن سعادة أهل المريخ بالاختيار والتشريف وإشادة دبلوماسية وهلالية من الدكتور على قاقارين «للأجواء»

 	بجانب مواطنه أبو تريكة
 		الحضري ضمن ثلاثة عرب فقط في منتخب أفريقيا الذهبي

	خلت القائمة التي أعلنتها واختارتها شبكة جول بنسختها البريطانية  باختيار منتخب أفريقيا الذهبي عن أسماء العديد من اللاعبين العرب في بطولات  أفريقيا وتخطت أسماء كبيرة بقيادة الصقر والعميد المصري أحمد حسن بجانب  الليبي طارق التائب والجزائري عنتر بن يحى والمغربي مروان الشماخ حيث وقع  الاختيار على ثلاثة لاعبين عرب فقط ضمن القائمة تصدرهم حارس المريخ عصام  الحضري كما أشرنا في مساحة سابقة بجانب مواطنه نجم الأهلي المصري محمد  أبوتريكة والتونسي حاتم الطرابلسي حيث جاء اختيار الحضري ضمن ثلاثة لاعبين  عرب فقط للمنتخب.


 		قال بأنه فخر لكل أهل المريخ
 		الحارث يتحدث «للأجواء» عن الاختيار ويؤكد بأن ذلك ليس مستغرباً على اللاعب

 	تحدث كذلك «للأجواء» سعادة اللواء مدني الحارث مدير الكرة بالنادي والذي  علم أيضاً بتفاصيل الخبر من «الأجواء» وأعرب عن سعادته وسعادة كل أهل  المريخ بهذا الاختيار مؤكدًا بأن هذا الاختيار للاعب وهو بصفوف وشعار  المريخ يعد فخرًا لكل أهل المريخ ويؤكد على بعد النظرة في التعاقد مع لاعب  كبير بحجم وقامة الحضري وأكد الحارث أنهم سيحتفلون مع اللاعب بهذا الانجاز  متمنياً بأن يكون لهذا الاختيار مزيدًا من الدوافع للاعب للتألق في عالم  كرة القدم.

 	قال ليتها كانت «زرقاء»
 	إشادة كبيرة من الدكتور على قاقارين بأجواء القلعة الحمراء

 	أمس الأول وبعد الإنتهاء من تصميم هذه المساحة «الأجواء في القلعة  الحمراء» تشرفنا بزيارة كريمة من الرمح الملتهب والسفير والدبلوماسي  والكابتن والإداري المرموق والكاتب الكبير والإعلامي المتميز ونجم أشبال  «المريخ» الأسبق سعادة الدكتور على قاقارين وبعد أن قدمنا التهنئة للدكتور  بتأهل الهلال للمربع الذهبي في دوري الأبطال فاجأنا بتهنئة أكثر خصوصة  وأكثر حرارة بتميز ما أسماه «الأجواء» بالقلعة الحمراء وقال تمنيت هذه  المساحة «زرقاء» مشيدًا بالمتابعة والتناول الحي للأحداث وما وصفه بالمهنية  العالية وأكد حرصه على متابعة هذه المساحة وهذه الصفحة وهي إشادة نعتز بها  كثيرًا ووسام في صدرنا وتاج يزين رأسنا ونشكر سعادة الدكتور على قاقارين  على هذه الكلمات التي أثلجت صدرنا ووضعتنا أمام امتحان وتحدٍ كبير بأن نكون  على الدوام عند حسن ظنه والقراء والمتابعين وتناولت مع الدكتور العديد من  الأحاديث والذكريات حول تواجد الفرقة الحمراء بأرض المليون شهيد عندما كان  سفيرًا للسودان بالجزائر ومباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري الشهيرة  ومباراة الفريق أمام أولمبيك شلف الجزائري وطلبت من الدكتور وداعبته بأن  يستعيد معنا ذكرياته في شباب المريخ وضحك الدكتور وأنصرف وهو يجدد إشادته  بالأجواء.


 	في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم
 	الفرقة الحمراء تؤدي مرانها الرئيسي استعدادًا لأفيال الجزيرة

 	يؤدي فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم بالقلعة  الحمراء بأم درمان المران الرئيسي استعدادًا لمواجهة السبت أمام أفيال  جزيرة ودمدني حيث يشرف المدير العام للفريق الكابتن حسام البدري على مران  الفريق والذي سيركز من خلاله على طريقة اللعب واختيار العناصر التي ستؤدي  مباراة السبت أمام الأفيال في الجولة الحادية والعشرين من عمر البطولة من  أجل التمسك بصدارة البطولة والوصول للنقطة 60.



 	برئاسة الدكتور جمال الوالي
 	مجلس المريخ التأم بعد غيبة أمس وصادق على المعسكر الخارجي
 	بعد غيبة طويلة التأم اجتماع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ظهر أمس بالمكتب  التنفيذي برئاسة رئيس مجلس الإدارة الدكتور جمال الوالي وبحضور عدد مقدر من  الأعضاء حيث ناقش الاجتماع العديد من الأجندة المهمة في جدول أعماله على  رأسها تداعيات مباراة الفريق أمام الأفيال والتأجيل الذي تم بخصوصها وقرر  المجلس متابعة الأمر مع اتحاد الكرة وتشكيل لجنة متابعة لبقية مباريات  الفريق والتركيز فيما تبقى من جولات فيما صادق المجلس على المعسكر الخارجي  للفريق أثناء توقف الدوري وكلف المجلس رئيس النادي والأمانة العامة باختيار  المكان والترتيب لذلك بجانب اجازة تقارير لجنة الدار وصحيفة النادي  وقطاعيّ الشباب والمناشط.



 	«الأجواء» هاتفته ونقلت له النبأ السعيد وحش أفريقيا: «اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا رب»



 	حرصت «الأجواء» مساء أمس على مهاتفة حارس المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري والذي  تم اختياره ضمن أفضل أحد عشر لاعباً بالقارة الأفريقية في العشر سنوات  الأخيرة ونقلت له تفاصيل الخبر السعيد وتفاصيل الاختيار وقال اللاعب  بعبارات سعيدة ويملأها الفخر والإعزاز «اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا رب» الحمد  لله أن ربنا دائماً معاي ودائماً كارمني وأسأل الله بأن يكون في هذا  الاختيار دافع جديد لمزيد من التألق والانتصارات والبطولات إن شاء الله  ربنا يكرمني ببطولة بطولتين كمان مع الفرقة الحمراء قبل انهاء المشوار مع  المريخ مع نهاية هذا الموسم إن شاء الله.



 	في انجاز جديد يحسب للاعب وحش أفريقيا وحامي عرين المريخ السد العالي  الدولي عصام الحضري وفي توقيت شهد نوع من الإضطراب في علاقة اللاعب بالنادي  حسب السيناريو الذي تابعه الجميع والذي انتهى بخير بانخراط اللاعب في  تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء ومواصلة مشواره مع الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم  والتتويج بلقبي الدوري والكأس بإذن الله وفي انجاز أيضاً يحسب لنادي المريخ  الذي قام بالتعاقد مع هذا اللاعب الرقم اختارت شبكة جول بنسختها  البريطانية واسعة الانتشار ثلاثة لاعبين عرب لمنتخب أفريقيا الذهبي للعشر  سنوات الأخيرة ابتداءً من 2000 وحتى 2010م حيث أعلنت الشبكة عبر موقعها  الرسمي بالعاصمة البريطانية لندن عن اختيار هذه القائمة بعد تفحيص وتمحيص  والتي شارك في هذا الاستفتاء وهذا الاختيار عدد كبير من وكالات الأنباء  والخبراء والمهتمين بالكرة الأفريقية بالقارة السمراء حيث اختارت الشبكة  منتخب أفريقيا الذهبي للعشر سنوات التي مضت كما أشرنا في مساحة سابقة  وتواجد حارس المريخ الدولي ومنتخب مصر عصام الحضري على رأس القائمة في عرين  المنتخب بطريقة 4/3/3 حيث تواجد الحضري في حراسة المرمى على رأس القائمة  وتواجد الرباعي في الدفاع بقيادة التونسي حاتم الطرابلسي والكاميروني  روجبير سونغ والغاني كوفورو والايفواري حبيب كولو توريه وفي الوسط تواجد  الغاني الدولي مايكل استيان بجوار النيجيري اوكوشا والمصري محمد أبو تريكة  وبثلاثة مهاجمين على مستوى عالٍ تواجد الايفواري ديديه دروغبا والكاميروني  صمويل ايتو بجانب التوغولي ايمانويل اديبايور حيث جاء هذا الإعلان الرسمي  عبر الموقع الرسمي للموقع وقام المسئولين بالموقع باخطار اللجنة الفنية  للكاف بهذا الاختيار.. «الأجواء» تشيد بهذا الاختيار الذي صادف أهله لحارس  المريخ والفريق الدولي عصام الحضري في هذا التوقيت وهذا الظرف الذي يمر به  اللاعب وتسأل الله للاعب والنادي مزيدًا من الإنجازات.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*شمس الحق .. هيثم محمد على .. دعوا الأشجار تنمو!

دعوا الأشجار تنمو! 

{  ونحن نعيش عصر الشعارات وعصر الثورات العربية وفي ربيعها القوي بعد أن   نجحت ثورة الياسمين في ازاحة الديكتاتور زين العابدين بن علي الذي «هرب» من   تونس الخضراء عبر طائرته الخاصة واستقر به المقام أخيراً في أرض الحجاز   ليتبعه حسني مبارك بعد ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير الظافرة ويليه معمر   القذافي بعد ثورة السابع عشر من فبراير وفي الطريق بإذن الله علي عبد الله   صالح ومن بعده بشار الأسد.

{ حيث نجحت  ثورات ربيع العربي في كل البلاد وبالأمس القريب نجح المواطن  السوداني في  تحقيق شعاره بمقاطعة اللحوم بعد أن انخفضت أسعار اللحوم بصورة  مبالغة وحقق  هذا الشعار أهدافه تماماً ونجحت ثورة المواطنين والمستهلكين في  وجه  الجزارين والتجار.

{ وبعيداً عن ثورات  الربيع العربي وشعارات خرطوم الصمود في وجه اللحوم كان  هناك شعاراً  مرفوعاً وجميلاً للأخوة في وزارة الزراعة ومصلحة الغابات منذ  بواكير  الثورة تحت عنوان شجرة لكل بيت وشارع وكان الشعار يذهب إلى أبعد من  ذلك  ويقول دعوا الأشجار تنمو من أجل الثورة الخضراء ومن أجل نمو هذه  الأشجار  حتى تعود بالخير الوفير على الإنسان والبلاد.

{  وبالأمس القريب أعلنت شبكة جول بنسختها البريطانية عن اختيار منتخب   أفريقيا الذهبي للعشر سنوات الأخيرة والذي ضم أحد عشر لاعباً من أفضل   اللاعبين بالقارة السمراء وتم من ضمن الاختيار ثلاثة عرب بقيادة السد   العالي ووحش أفريقيا وحامي عرين المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري على رأس هذه   القائمة ونحسب بأن هذا الاختيار قد صادف أهله تماماً وجاء في توقيت صعب   وحساس يمر به اللاعب والذي يعاني ما يعاني بعد فشل اعارته للنادي الانجليزي   وتحقيق حلم حياته باللعب بالدوري الانجليزي بجانب الظروف الأسرية الصعبة   التي تحاصره من كل اتجاه من أسرته الصغيرة بقاهرة المعز للعودة والبقاء   معها وبجانبها في هذا التوقيت وفي هذا الظرف الصعب والحساس الذي تمر به   المحروسة في مصر ما بعد الثورة.

{ كل هذه  الظروف تحيط بالسد العالي عصام الحضري وغيرها من الظروف دون أن  يقف الذين  نصبوا أنفسهم أولياء وأوصياء على هذا الكوكب القاهر وظلوا  يتمشدقون  بشعارات الكبرياء والكرامة وغيرها من المصطلحات التي تنادي بإبعاد  الحارس  عصام الحضري عن مسيرة الفريق دون النظر للنصف الفارغ من الكوب ودون  البحث  عن الأسباب الحقيقة والجوهرية والظروف التي تحيط باللاعب رغم أن  مهنة  الصحافة والنقد تتطلب البحث والتدقيق والتنقيب قبل النقد والهجوم.

{  نتمنى أن يخرس هذا الاختيار هذه الألسن وهذه الأقلام التي ظلت تشكك   كثيرًا في مسيرة اللاعب وظلت تتعرض له ولمجلس الإدارة وتتحدث كما أشرنا عن   مبادئ وقيم ومثل وكبرياء ومصطلحات غير موجودة في عالم وقاموس المستديرة   والتي تعترف فقط بالانتصارات والبطولات وتوثق لها ولا توثق للمواقف وغيرها   من هذه الشعارات التي ظلت صداع في رأس المريخاب.

{  عاد الحضري من جديد رغم هذه الظروف ليكمل مشواره مع الفريق ويواصل  مسيرته  الظافرة مع الفرقة الحمراء حتى التتويج على المستوى المحلي على  مستوى  الدوري والكأس بعد أن جاءت الرياح بما لا تشتهي سفنه على الصعيد  الأفريقي.

{  عاد الحضري والعود أحمد على الوعد الذي قطعه مع المسئولين بالنادي وقد   تجنبنا مرارًا وتكرارًا التعرض لهذا الملف لأننا نملك كل تفاصيله ونمسك بكل   الخيوط ورفضنا الرد والخوض في بعض الأمور ونتمنى من الأخوة الزملاء ومن   الذين لا يعجبهم العجب والصيام حتى «في شوال» أن يكفوا عن هذه الأحاديث   السمجة ويتركوا اللاعب وشأنه من أجل مواصلة المشوار ونقول لهم على طريقتهم   دعوا الأشجار تنمو ودعوا الحضري يلعب. 

{  وفي النهاية تبقى كلمة بأن اختيار اللاعب ضمن منتخب أفريقيا الذهبي في  هذا  التوقيت أكد على بعد نظرة الرئيس المحبوب في التعاقد مع اللاعب الرقم   ورداً عملياً وبليغاً على الذين حاولوا التشكيك في مشوار ومسيرة اللاعب.

أشعة متفرقة

{  بإذن الله ومشيئته سنحاول أن نشد الرحال ظهر اليوم إلى مدينة الحديد   والنار لتلبية الدعوة من الأشقاء والأحباء في اتحاد عطبرة المحلي للوقوف   على عمليات التحديث الجديدة وافتتاح ملعب الحديد والنار بصورته الجديدة في   لقاء الفهود والرومان وسأغادر بإذن الله برفقة الأخ الحبيب محمد جعفر حسن   سكرتير اتحاد بورتسودان.

{ ردود أفعال  متواصلة تلقيناها عبر هذه المساحة بخصوص ما سطرناه عن برنس  الكرة  السودانية والهلال هيثم مصطفى ونؤكد أيضاً بأن هيثم صاحب نزعة صوفية  بأخذ  الطريق من الشيخ العارف بالله محمد خير وأن قلوب الصوفية صافية بما  فيها.

{  التأم اجتماع مجلس المريخ ظهر أمس بعد طول غياب وناقش العديد من   المستجدات على الساحة الرياضية وناقش الأمور بتروٍ وحكمة وعدم اندفاع في   وجود الدكتور.

شعاع أخير

{ أرقص يا حضري!!
*

----------


## musab aljak

* يدشن  اليوم النجيل الصناعي لاستاد عطبرة رسميا بعد انتهاء عملية التأهيل وذلك  بمباراة رسمية في الدوري الممتاز تجمع الامل صاحب الارض والجمهور والاتحاد  مدني وقد اعد الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بعطبرة مهرجانا كبيرا احتفالا بهذه  المناسبة التي سيشرفها بالحضور الفريق الركن الهادي عبد الله والي ولاية  النيل وقادة الاتحاد العام وقد اشاد الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بالسيد والى  نهر النيل وجهوده التى بذلها فى خدمة وتاهيل الاستاد .

*

----------


## musab aljak

*انتباهه رياضية .. كمال حامد ..  ولو بدون جمهور


{ ظللت طيلة الأيام الماضية أخصص ما أكتب للهلال.. الذي صار الأمل الوحيد للكرة السودانية لتحقيق إنجاز كبير لم
يتكرر   خلال اثنين وعشرين عاماً.. أي منذ أن كسب المريخ كأس الأندية أبطال  الكؤوس  في نوفمبر عام تسعة وثمانين، لهذا أعلن أن فوز السودان عن طريق  الهلال  بالبطولة مسؤولية الجميع.
{ ذكرنا في  الأيام الماضية أن ما يبعث التفاؤل  في نفوسنا أن الأهلة قدروا واحترموا  منافسهم الترجي التونسي بما يستحق،  وذكرنا أن هذا من عوامل التفاؤل  والتخطي إن شاء الله.. وذكرنا أن نركز في  مباراة الذهاب يوم السبت القادم  على تحقيق نتيجة مريحة السطر الأول فيها  ألا يحرز الترجي هدفاً في  مرمانا.. ونذهب لمباراة الإياب بهذه النتيجة،  والعمل على مرور الدقائق  ونحن متأهلون. وتوقعت أن يكمل جمهور الترجي  السيناريو حسب معرفتنا له برفض  الخسارة أو حتى التعادل، وقد يرمي جام غضبه  على الفريق وجهازه الفني،  ويتم استبعاد الترجي كما حدث للإفريقي أمام  الهلال الموسم الماضي ونتأهل  للنهائي.
{ نود أن نواصل التفاؤل واحترام  وتقدير  قوة الترجي، وهي قوة حقيقية ليست إعلامية.. ونأمل ألا يغير أو يبدل  نظرتنا  هذه لكرة الترجي كونه سيلعب في تونس بدون جمهور.. فالترجي هو الترجي   يعتمد في منافساته على مباريات خارج أرضه، وهو فريق مجموعة من المحترفين   يعرفون اللعب في كل الأحوال.
{ بجمهور أو بدون  جمهور فالهلال هو الهلال  والترجي هو الترجي.. وليكن أداء مباراة الإياب في  تونس بدون جمهور أحد  عوامل تخطي الترجي ولكنه ليس كل العوامل.. لنواصل  تقدير قوة منافسنا  واحترامه مهما تكن الظروف بجمهور أو بدون جمهور..  والنصر لنا إن شاء الله.
نقطة.. نقطة
{   بمناسبة الترجي فقد أجرينا معهم لقاءات في التلفزيون، وكان التلفزيون  ينقل  المباريات ويجري التحقيقات حولها.. وحين كان قرار زعيم أمة الهلال  الراحل  الطيب عبد الله طيب الله ثراه بأداء المباراة في الثانية ظهراً  وكانت أيام  وشهور الصيف الحار.. وقال لنا ناس الترجي إن هذا الأمر لا  يهمهم كثيراً  لأننا محترفون نلعب في كل الأحوال والأجواء.
{  التهنئة للسودان ولأهالي  ولاية نهر النيل الأزرق بتعيين اللواء الهادي  بشرى والياً مكلفاً.. فهذا هو  الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب في الوقت  المناسب.
{ تابعت على شاشة  النيل الأزرق بالأمس  برنامجاً حول إعادة فتح خط سودانير لمدينة كانو  النيجيرية، وتذكرت أن مثل  هذه البرامج والتغطيات والرعاية كانت إدارة  سودانير تخصصها بالكامل لبرامج  الرياضة التي كنت أعدها.. وآخرها رعاية قناة  النيلين الرياضية قبل سنوات  لفتح خط الخرطوم ــ جوبا والعالم بطائرات  الإيرباص.. ترى هل تحولت سودانير  من التلفزيون، أم لم يبادر أحد في هذا  الجهاز العظيم؟


*

----------


## musab aljak

*
المنتخب السوداني يحتل المركز 103 عالميا والمركز 11 عربيا في التصنيف الشهري للمنتخبات

احتل منتخبنا الوطني صقور الجديان المركز 103 على مستوى العالم والمركز الحادي عشر على المستوى العربي في التصنيف الشهري الصادر عن الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"

وفيما يلي قائمة بترتيب المنتخبات العربية :

ترتيب المنتخبات العربية:
36- مصر 713 نقطة
46- الجزائر 605 نقاط
59- المغرب 534 نقطة
61- تونس 526 نقطة
62- ليبيا 519 نقطة
85- الاردن 406 نقاط
97- قطر 360 نقطة
98- السعودية 359 نقطة
100- الكويت 352 نقطة
101- سوريا 347 نقطة
103- السودان 338 نقطة
104- البحرين 335 نقطة
106- عمان 319 نقطة
109- العراق 303 نقاط
112- الامارات 287 نقطة
137- اليمن 185 نقطة
145- لبنان 163 نقطة
161- فلسطين 108 نقاط
179- جزر القمر 75 نقطة
193- موريتانيا 23 نقطة
193- الصومال 23 نقطة
196- جيبوتي 12 نقطة.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*تصنيف الفيفا الرسمى لهذا الشهر
 اسبانيا الاول عالميا ومصر الاول عربيا
 1 أسبانيا
 2 هولندا
 3 المانيا
 4 أوروجواي
 5 البرتغال
 6 إيطاليا
 7 البرازيل
 8 انجلترا
 9 كرواتيا
 10 الأرجنتين
 11 اليونان
 12 فرنسا
 13 روسيا
 14 تشيلي
 15 اليابان
 16 كوت ديفوار
 17 الدنمارك
 18 سويسرا
 19 أستراليا
 20 المكسيك
 21 الصرب
 22 البوسنة والهرسك
 23 النرويج
 24 الباراجواي
 25 السويد
 26 الجبل الأسود
 27 المجر
 27 تركيا
 29 جمهورية كوريا
 29 جمهورية أيرلندا
 31 الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 32 كولومبيا
 33 سلوفنيا
 34 بلجيكا
 35 بيرو
 36 مصر
 37 غانا
 38 إسرائيل
 39 سلوفاكيا
 40 التشيك
 41 بوركينا فاسو
 42 السنغال
 43 نيجيريا
 44 أرمينيا
 45 جامايكا
 46 الجزائر
 47 فنزويلا
 48 الكاميرون
 49 رومانيا
 50 إيران
 موقع كورة اون لاين
 51 جنوب أفريقيا
 52 سكوتلندا
 53 هندوراس
 53 بنما
 55 بلغاريا
 56 بيلاروسيا
 57 كوستاريكا
 58 إستونيا
 59 المغرب
 60 أوكرانيا
 61 تونس
 62 ليبيا
 62 مالي
 64 جورجيا
 65 بولندا
 66 زيمبابوي
 67 الجابون
 68 سيراليون
 69 الإكوادور
 70 أيرلندا الشمالية
 71 ألبانيا
 72 فنلندا
 73 الصين
 74 لاتفيا
 75 لتوانيا
 76 غينيا
 77 النمسا
 78 مالاوي
 79 أوزبكستان
 80 ترينيداد وتوباجو
 81 بوليفيا
 82 أوغندا
 83 زامبيا
 84 أنجولا
 85 الأردن
 86 قبرص
 87 كندا
 88 السلفادور
 89 نيوزيلندا
 90 وايلز
 91 جزر الرأس الأخضر
 92 بنين
 93 النيجر
 94 مقدونيا
 95 بتسوانا
 95 توجو
 97 قطر
 98 أذربيجان
 98 السعودية
 موقع كورة اون لاين
 100 الكويت
 101 سوريا
 102 أنتيجوا وبربودا
 103 السودان
 104 البحرين
 105 كوبا
 106 عمان
 107 أيسلندا
 108 هايتي
 109 العراق
 110 جواتيمالا
 111 جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى
 112 الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 113 سورينام
 114 لوكسمبورج
 115 موزامبيق
 116 غيانا
 117 تايلندا
 118 ليختنشتاين
 119 ناميبيا
 120 غرناطة
 121 كوريا
 122 مولدوفا
 123 سانت كيتس ونيفس
 124 جامبيا
 125 جزر فاروي
 126 تنزانيا
 127 ليبيريا
 128 جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية
 129 فييتنام
 130 كينيا
 131 كازاخستان
 132 أثيوبيا
 133 بيليز
 134 نيبال
 135 جمهورية الدومينيكان
 136 سنغافورة
 137 اليمن
 138 بنجلاديش
 139 إندونيسيا
 140 بوروندي
 140 تركمانستان
 142 رواندا
 143 الكونغو
 144 بورتوريكو
 145 لبنان
 146 فيجي
 146 ماليزيا
 148 دومينيكا
 149 باربادوس
 150 الجزر العذراء الأمريكية
 151 جزر الباهاما
 موقع كورة اون لاين
 151 غينيا الاستوائية
 153 مالطا
 154 كاليدونيا الجديدة
 155 هونج كونج
 155 نيكاراجوا
 157 طاجيكستان
 158 مدغشقر
 158 سانت فنسنت وجرنادين
 160 تشاد
 161 فلسطين
 162 غينيا-بيساو
 162 الهند
 162 منغوليا
 165 جزر المالديف
 165 الفلبين
 167 ليسوتو
 168 ميانمار
 169 سوازيلاندا
 170 أروبا
 170 باكستان
 172 تايباي الصينية
 173 فانواتو
 174 كمبوديا
 174 جزر الكايمن
 176 سريلانكا
 177 جزر سيشيل
 178 كوراساو
 179 جزر القمر
 179 كرجيزستان
 179 جزر سليمان
 182 لاوس
 183 أفغانستان
 184 تاهيتي
 185 سانت لوسيا
 186 جوام
 187 بابوا نيوغينيا
 188 موريشوس
 189 برمودا
 190 إريتريا
 191 الجزر العذراء البريطانية
 191 ماكاو
 193 موريتانيا
 193 الصومال
 195 جزر الترك وكايكوس
 196 جيبوتي
 197 جزر كوك
 198 أنجيلا
 198 بروناي دار السلام
 200 بوتان

*

----------


## musab aljak

*

ماضي الذكريات!*  قرر الكاف إقامة مباراة الترجي والهلال في إياب نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال من  دون جمهور، عقاباً لناديي الترجي والإفريقي على شغب جماهيرهما في سابق  المباريات.

 *  لن تكون المباراة المذكورة الأولى من نوعها للأندية السودانية في تونس، إذ  سبق للمريخ أن واجه الترجي بتونس في بطولة الأندية الإفريقية عام 1986  ولعبت المباراة من دون جمهور!

*  وقتها انتهى لقاء الذهاب الذي أقيم في إستاد المريخ (عصراً) بفوز المريخ  2/1، وسجل الراحل سامي عز الدين الهدف الأول للمريخ، وعادل للترجي قائده  طارق ذياب بهفوة مشتركة بين بريمة وكمال عبد الغني، وسجل أبو عنجة الهدف  الثاني للمريخ.

*  وفي لقاء الذهاب الصامت تمكن الترجي من تخطي المريخ بهدف وحيد نتج من ركلة  جزاء احتسبت على مدافع المريخ إبراهيم عطا، وكان قرار الحكم قاسياً لأن  الكرة ارتطمت بيد ود عطا ولم يتعمد إبعادها.

* وسجل هدف الترجي نجمه نبيل معلول الذي يتولى تدريب الفريق حالياً.

*  وفي الموسم السابق تجدد لقاء المريخ والترجي في الدور الثاني لدوري  الأبطال، وانتهت المباراة الأولى بفوز الترجي بثلاثية نظيفة، وآل لقاء  الإياب المقام في إستاد المريح إلى التعادل بهدفٍ لكل.

* التاريخ يعيد نفسه، ليلعب الهلال مع الترجي من دون جمهور كما حدث للمريخ قبل ربع قرن من الزمان.

*  وبالمثل لن تكون المباراة المذكورة الأولى للهلال من دون جمهور في الموسم  الحالي، لأنه لعب أول مباراة له في الدوري الممتاز الحالي بملعبه أمام  جزيرة الفيل بقرار من لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد.

*  ولعب الهلال مرة ثانية من دون جمهور في موقعة (ذات السكوهة) التاريخية، مع  أنه لم يكن معنياً بالعقوبة، لأن الاتحاد استهدف بها المريخ مستضيف  المباراة.

* ومثلما حدث وظل يحدث في جُل مباريات القمة المرتبطة بالتاريخ فقد كان الفائز في (موقعة ذات السكوهة) هو السيد المريخ!

* تاريخ لقاءات الهلال مع الترجي يحمل الكثير من الذكريات غير الجميلة للأهلة.

*  جرى أول لقاء بين الفريقين في بطولة الأندية العربية بالرياض عام 1995  وانتهى لمصلحة الترجي بهدف الهادي بن رخيصة (رحمة الله عليه).

*  وفي عام 1999 التقى الفريقان في الدور الثاني لدوري أبطال إفريقيا، وانتهى  لقاء الذهاب في تونس بخماسية نظيفة للترجي، ودخل لقاء الإياب التاريخ من  أوسع أبوابه عندما قرر الطيب عبد الله رئيس الهلال (رحمة الله عليه) إقامة  المباراة في تمام الثانية ظهراً للاستفادة من حرارة الجو متحدياً قرار  السلطات الصحية التي منعت التجمعات بسبب تفشي وباء السحائي.

*  أصر الطيب على رأيه، وأقيمت المباراة في الثانية ظهراً، وانتهت بتعادل  الفريقين 3/3 وسجل أهداف الهلال المرحوم والي الدين (هدفان) ودوشكا.

*  في العام 2003 تجدد لقاء الفريقين في منافسة دوري أبطال العرب، وبسبب  ارتباط الترجي بمباراة إفريقية فقد أرسل فريقه الاحتياطي بصحبة مدرب الحراس  لملاقاة الهلال، واحتفظ بفريقه الأول ومدربه في تونس، وانتهت المباراة  بفوز الهلال بثلاثة أهداف لواحد، وسجل أهداف الهلال معتز كبير (هدفان) وهدف  لطمبل.

* وشهد لقاء الإياب هزيمة تاريخية للهلال بلغت ستة أهداف نظيفة مع الرأفة (مباراة قاقارين الشهيرة)!

*  والتقى الفريقان للمرة السادسة في الدور الأول لدوري أبطال إفريقيا عام  2005 وفاز الهلال في اللقاء الأول بملعبه بهدفين نظيفين نالهما هيثم مصطفى  وهيثم طمبل.

*  وشهد لقاء الإياب دراما كروية غريبة، حينما تقدم الهلال مبكراً بهدف  لطمبل، وظل متقدماً حتى الدقيقة 75 فظن الجميع أنه متأهل لا محالة، لكنه  انهار فجأة، واستقبلت شباكه خمسة أهداف في آخر ربع ساعة!

* وقد خلد الفنان الكبير كمال ترباس تلك المباراة عندما قال: (مشيت أشرب موية، خليت الهلال غالب واحد وجيت لقيتو مغلوب خمسة)!

*  في دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا عام 2007 تمكن الهلال من الفوز على  الترجي في أم درمان بهدفي قودوين، وتعادل معه في تونس بهدف لكل وسجل الهدف  الأزرق قودين أيضاً، وتخطى الهلال الترجي في الطريق إلى نصف النهائي.

*  ترى هل يكرر الهلال إنجاز عام 2007 ويقصي الترجي في الطريق إلى نصف  النهائي أم يستعيد ذاكرة الهزائم الكبيرة أمام الفريق الذي قهره من قبل  بالخمسة والستة عربياً وإفريقياً ثلاث مرات؟



عذر أقبح من الذنب!

*  جاء حديث الأخ الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان عن الطريقة التي تم بها تأجيل  مباراة المريخ والأفيال وإعادتها إلى موعدها في طرف 24 ساعة فقط مثيراً  للسخرية!

* قال أسامة: الخطأ ارتكبه الموظف المسئول عن كتابة الخطابات، ونحن لم نؤجل المباراة أصلاً!

* بدءاً نقول لأسامة ما قاله القذافي لثوار ليبيا: (من أنتم)؟

* إلى من يعود الضمير الموجود في كلمة (أجلنا) يا أسامة؟

* هل يعود إلى اللجنة المنظمة؟ أم إلى لجنة الحالات الطارئة؟ أم إلى أسامة وحده؟

* دعك من مباراة المريخ والأفيال طالما أنك تدعي أنها لم تؤجل، وأخبرنا: من الذي أجل مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي من يوم 23 إلى يوم 25؟

* بل من الذي أجلها أول مرة طالما أن اللجنة المنظمة لم تتخذ القرار المذكور؟

*  وكما قال الأخ الدكتور حسام الكاروري فإن إرسال خطاب رسمي يحوي قراراً  بتأجيل مباراة دورية مهمة إلى ثلاث جهات في وقتٍ واحد (ناديا المريخ وجزيرة  الفيل واتحاد الخرطوم) من وراء ظهر السكرتارية أو الضباط الأربعة أمر غير  وارد، اللهم إلا إذا كانت الفوضى قد ضربت بأطنابها على الاتحاد!

* إذا كان الموظف (المسكين) قد أخطأ كما زعم أسامة، فمن الذي مهر الخطاب بتوقيعه؟

*  ليس هناك موظف في الاتحاد العام يجرؤ على إرسال خطاب بهذا المحتوى الخطير  من دون أن يتلقى تعليمات محددة وواضحة من أحد قادة الاتحاد.

* حديث أسامة تنطبق عليه مقولة (عذر أقبح من الذنب)!

* إذا صح واتضح أن موظفي الاتحاد يؤجلون المباريات ويتحكمون في برمجة الدوري من وراء ظهر الاتحاد فتلك مصيبة!

* وإذا كان حديثه غير صحيح وألقى باللائمة على الموظف المسكين لتغطية الخطأ الفاحش فالمصيبة أعظم!

* يا أسامة احترموا عقول الناس ولا تستخفوا بها!

* وقبل ذلك أرجو أن تكفوا عن الاستخفاف بنادٍ كبير مثل المريخ!

آخر الحقائق

*  أجمل ما قاله الأخ الأستاذ العبيد أحمد مروح أمين عام مجلس الصحافة في  اجتماع لجنة تطوير الصحافة الرياضية مع رؤساء تحرير الصحف الرياضية إن نسبة  الانفلات في الصحافة الرياضية تقل عن العشرة في المائة!

* حديث العبيد يعني أن الصحافة الرياضية حصدت أكثر من تسعين في المائة في امتحان الإجادة!

* وهذا يعني أنها متميزة الأداء وليست (منحطة) كما وصفها رئيس المجلس!

* اللهم إلا إذا كان المجلس يريد من الصحافيين الرياضيين أن يكونوا مكملين ومنزهين عن الخطأ!

* الكمال لله يا بروف، وأداء المجلس نفسه ليس مثالياً!

* ليس من مصلحة هيثم مصطفى أن يتهم الآخرين بما رفضه لنفسه.

*  غضب وأعلن اعتزاله بدعوى أن هناك من اتهمه بالتدخل في التشكيلة، ثم اتهم  غيره بالتدخل في التشكيلة لفرض توريه على المدرب بدلاً منه!

* من اتهموا هيثم بالتدخل في تشكيلة الهلال وصموا مدرب الهلال ميشو ضمنياً بضعف الشخصية.

 * واتهام البرنس لآخرين بالتدخل في التشكيلة يمثل اتهاماً مبطناً لميشو بضعف الشخصية التدريبية أيضاً!

* في الحالتين ميشو ضائع!

* وهو متهم من هنا وهناك بالسماح للآخرين بالتدخل في صميم عمله.

* وعندما يصدر مثل هذا التلميح الخطير من قائد الفريق فإنه يثير ألف علامة استفهام. 

* قال رئيس الهلال الأمين البرير في لقائه مع قناة قوون: (بالنسبة لحوافز ومرتبات اللاعبين نحن دفعنا تلاتة أتلات المبلغ)!

* هو الواحد الصحيح فيهو كم (تلت) يا برير؟

* وقال: المال سنوفره سواء من مالنا الخاص أو مال عام أو مال الحكومة أو الأقطاب!

* ما الفرق بين المال العام ومال الحكومة يا برير؟

* وقال: الصحيفة ستصدر بكرة أو أمبارح المهم حا تصدر!

* تصدر باكر دي مقبولة، لكن تصدر أمبارح كيف يا برير؟

* وقال البيحب هيثم مصطفى يطلع من موضوعو، موضوع هيثم ده أنا بي مجلسي أو بدون مجلسي بحلو!

* وقال: أفتكر أنو الهلال متصدر الدوري لأنو خالد شال جهد اللاعبين وأداهو أهلي شندي، وكورة النيل حكمها حكم أنا نهائي ما شفتو!

* طيب الشال جهد لاعبي الهلال في لقاء القمة وأداهو المريخ مين يا برير؟

* بالطبع إجابة البرير لن تكون سكواها!

* آخر خبر: البرير بيقول كلام زي الفُل! 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*

الأندية والتضخم

* في البدء نزجي أحر آيات التهاني للبروف عبدالهادي تميم رئيس نادي الموردة بمناسبة إعادة انتخابه لدورة جديدة.

*  البروف تميم رجل حادب وغيور ويعشق التحديات ويكفي إنه ارتضى قيادة النادي  في هذا المنعطف الخطير وفي وقت هرب فيه معظم رجال الموردة الذين كانوا  يمولون النادي في السابق بعد أن أصبحت إدارة الأندية غير الجماهيرية قطعة  من نار.

* الكثيرون يستغربون ويتساءلون كيف تمكنت الأندية غير الجماهيرية من الاستمرار خاصة في هذا الوقت الذي وصل فيه التضخم لأرقام مخيفة.

*  رب الأسرة السودانية لم يعد يستطيع الإيفاء بمتطلبات أسرته ولو كانت صغيرة  مع موجة الغلاء الطاحن الذي انتشر وتمدد في كافة النواحي وكل السلع  الضرورية وغير الضرورية.. ومعظم الأسر التي كانت فوق خط الفقر أصبحت تحت خط  الفقر وتعيش اليوم تحت وطأة الديون.. وبعضها يعيش بأسلوب رزق اليوم باليوم  تأكل أو تجوع.. وأسر سودانية كثيرة كانت مستورة وأصبحت اليوم تمارس التقشف  الإجباري.. وأغلبية الأسر بالطبع اكتفت بمضغ المرارات والصبر.

*  الكثيرون لم يهتموا بواقعة وأسباب استقالة مدرب الأمل المصري أحمد ساري  الذي يحتل فريقه المركز الثالث في الدوري بفارق كبير عن بقية الفرق، رغم إن  هذه الاستقالة نتاج لظاهرة خطيرة تهدد كل الأندية.

*  الصرف على نادٍ رياضي وفريق كرة مع جهازه الفني والطبي من جانب المرتبات  فقط بات أمراً صعباً للغاية فما بالنا بالإعاشة والمعسكرات والسفر  والترحيل.. علماً إن حقوق الرعاية التي يدفعها الاتحاد العام للأندية لا  تغطي 10% من جملة مصروفات النادي.

*  وتعاني الأندية الفقيرة كثيراً أيام التسجيلات بفشلها في إعادة قيد  اللاعبين المفكوكين، وعجزها عن إيجاد بدائل جيدة لهم، فتضطر إلى ضم لاعبين  مغمورين معظمهم لا يحقق النجاح.

*  إدارة الأندية الفقيرة أصبحت قطعة من نار وسبباً في هروب المئات من  الأقطاب والإداريين الذين كانوا يدعمون الأندية أيام الرخاء.. واليوم لم  يعلن مواجهته للتحديات إلا أمثال البروف تميم وبعض ممن يعشقون التحدي.

*  في نادي جماهيري كبير مثل المريخ كان يفترض أن يأتي تمويل النادي من كل  القواعد الجماهيرية، لكن للأسف انزوى كل الذين كانوا يساهمون في دعم النادي  وتركوا المسئولية كلها على عاتق رئيس المريخ القابض على الجمر الأخ جمال  الوالي.

*  الإتكالية الكلية على جمال الوالي تشكل خطراً كبيراً على النادي، فالوالي  يمكن أن يذهب لأي سبب من الأسباب.. وبالتالي لابد أن يعود المقتدرون من  أبناء المريخ للمساهمة ولو عبر المشاركة في تحويل نادي المريخ إلى مؤسسة  احترافية متكاملة تضم كماً كبيراً من الأقطاب المقتدرين والجادين من نوعية  (السواي ما حداث)..

*  الريس جمال الوالي لا يملك مناجم ذهب بل هو رجل أعمال مثل غيره من رجال  الأعمال يعاني كثيراً في هذا البلد.. فقبل يومين ذهبنا مفوضين من جهة  حكومية لإنجاز عمل في مؤسسة خدمية تتبع لشركات جمال الوالي.. وهذه المؤسسة  ظلت تقدم خدمات مجانية وتسهيلات كثيرة للدولة ولكن وجدناها تعاني كثيراً  بسبب ضرائب فلكية مفروضة عليها وصلت إلى 3 مليارات وبصورة تدخلها في حسابات  الخسارة وتهددها بالتوقف! والغريب إن هذه المؤسسة قدمت خدمات مجانية  للدولة تصل إلى عشرات وربما مئات الملايين!

*  أستغرب أن ينظر الجميع في هذا البلد وفي نادي المريخ وفي مصر واي مكان  للأخ جمال الوالي على أنه منجم ذهب ويتم حصاره كي يصرف وحده على نادي  المريخ بل على كل الشعب السوداني ومنسوبي بعض دول الجوار، وتحاصر شركاته  بالضرائب الفلكية!!

*  نخشى أن تتسبب هذه النظرة الخاطئة في ابتعاد الوالي ويومها سيدخل المريخ  في نفق مظلم بعد أن تحول داعموه القدامى إلى اتكاليين على الوالي.. لذا  نأمل ان تكون خطوة تحويل المريخ إلى مؤسسة احترافية بداية عهد جديد يلغي  ظاهرة الاتكال الكلي على جمال الوالي في الصرف على النادي.

*  انفصال الجنوب وفقدان عائدات 75% من البترول السوداني انسحب أثره على  معيشة المواطن في الشمال والجنوب على السواء، فالشمالي فقد عائدات البترول  والجنوبي فقد خدمات الشمال والبنية التحتية ولن يجني ثمار البترول إلا بعد  سنوات قد تطول.

*  اليوم لا حديث في الشارع وعلى وسائل الإعلام سوي غلاء المعيشة ومقاطعة  اللحوم، وعن الأفكار القادمة لمقاطعة الطماطم! والتخلي عن الأضحية هذا  العام! والمتوقع أن يصل سعرها إلى المليون بالقديم!

*  أمس أعلنت ولاية الخرطوم عن حزمة من التدابير لمواجهة غلاء الأسعار فتقرر  استيراد الفراخ والطماطم وسلع أخرى! والتوجيه بتحويل خراف التصدير وبيعها  للمواطنين قبل عيد الأضحى بسعر التصدير البالغ 100 دولار للرأس وبسعر السوق  الأسود أي سيكون سعر الخروف حوالي 400 جنيه في المتوسط.. نأمل أن تنجح هذه  التدابير ولا تكون مجرد قرارات والسلام..

*  وبمناسبة استيراد الطماطم نعتقد إن الولاية أصلاً قد أخطأت بالاستيلاء على  مساحات شاسعة من جروف النيل وتعويض أصحابها ثم تحويل هذه المساحات  الزراعية المهمة إلى منشآت وبنايات سكنية فاخرة.. حيث كان يمكن أن تقام  المنشآت والبنايات الفاخرة بعيداً عن جروف النيل الزراعية والتي كانت تمد  العاصمة بالخضروات.



زمن إضافي

*  استغربت حديث الأخ أسامة عطا المنان بقوله إن مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل  لم تؤجل من السبت للأحد وإن خطأً قد حدث في الخطاب المرسل للمريخ.

*  الكل يعلم إن تأخر عودة بعثة الهلال من المغرب إلى اليوم الخميس دفع  الاتحاد لتأجيل مباراته مع أهلي شندي من الجمعة إلى السبت، وبالتالي تأجيل  مباراة المريخ والأفيال من السبت إلى الأحد.. ولكن يبدو إن التأجيل للسبت  لم يرض الهلال وأراد المزيد من التأجيل، فتم التأجيل مرة أخرى ليؤدي  مباراته مع أهلي شندي يوم الأحد وعلى هذا كان لابد من التراجع وإعادة  مباراة المريخ والأفيال لموعدها الأول..

*  يا أخ أسامة إذا كان هناك خطأ في الخطاب الأول المرسل للمريخ وإن مباراة  المريخ والأفيال غير مؤجلة، فلماذا أصلاً تم ارسال خطاب للمريخ؟!

* تحكم الهلال في البرمجة سبب كل هذه البلاوي والتخبطات.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*

متفرقات 

*  يستجيب الاتحاد العام باستمرار الى مطالب الهلال ويؤجل مباراته سواء كانت  هذه المطالب منطقية او لم تكن كذلك وبتنا نرى أن هناك سياسة خيار وفقوس  يعتمدها الاتحاد العام ولا يساوي بين العملاقين ومسئولياته تفرض عليه أن  يساوي بين الأندية وهذا أمر غير مقبول ويقدح في حيادية الاتحاد.

*  مبدأ سياسة تكافؤ الفرص غير موجود إطلاقاً في قاموس الاتحاد، والسؤال الذي  يفرض نفسه: إلى متى يرضخ المريخ لأداء مبارياته بعد الهلال؟؟ وعموما ينبغي  على المريخ أن يجتهد وأن يكون جاهزاً للمباريات المقبلة في الدوري الممتاز  وحتى اذا وجد الهلال مساعدات من أجل تقليص الفارق يجب أن يكون المريخ لها  بالمرصاد من داخل الملعب عليه أن يخدم نفسه بنفسه وأن يتفوق على أي منافس  بما فيهم الزبون واقامة معسكر خارجي تصب في اتجاه تحضير الفريق بصورة  مثالية.

*  أجد نفسي مع فكرة قيام معسكر للمريخ وفي القاهرة تحديداً وفيها يمكن  للمريخ أن يضرب أكثر من عصفور بحجر.. البدري وطاقمه المعاون وكذلك سفريات  الحضري بالإضافة إلى وجود اللاعبين المصابين في القاهرة وإقامة عدد من  المباريات الودية. 

*  المريخ هذا العام أقام عدداً من المعسكرات ساعدت كثيراً في أن يقدم الفريق  مباريات جيدة وان يحقق نتائج مرضية في الدوري الممتاز والآن وقد تبقت  للمريخ أصعب خمس مباريات نتمنى أن يواصل الأحمر إعداده بعد مباراة جزيرة  الفيل من خلال معسكر القاهرة للفوز لبقية المباريات .

*اقام  هيثم مصطفى الدنيا ولم يقعدها بخبر اعتزاله ولكنه تراجع عنه بعد 24 ساعة  فقط السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه اذا لم يكن هيثم مصطفى مقتنعاً بالاعتزال لماذا  قرر ولماذا صرح

 *  ولماذا في هذا التوقيت بالذات والهلال مقبل على مباراة مصيرية.. وهل فعلاً  أخطأ هيثم وهل تدخل فعلاً في التبديلات التي أجراها ميشو أم إنها افتراءات  ؟ 

*  سواء كان الخبر صحيحاً أم مختلقاً، فالوقت غير مناسب إطلاقاً يا برنس  للاعتزال والكبير كبير عد لهلالك لنسمع النغمة المحببة.. سيدا سيدا. 

*  الاتحاد الإفريقي أكد معاقبته للأندية التونسية بسبب الشغب الذي بدر من  جماهيرها في المباريات السابقة وقرر أن تكون مباراة الترجي والهلال في تونس  بدون جمهور.. فريق الترجي الذي شاهدناه أمام الأهلي المصري لا يعتمد  إطلاقاً على الجماهير بدليل النتيجة المشرفة التي خرج بها في القاهرة أمام  مائة ألف متفرج. وعلى الهلال الا يعتمد على اقامة المباراة من دون جمهور  والترجي فريق كبير والأزرق مطالب بالتعامل معه على هذا الأساس كما أن مسألة  الأرض والجمهور لم تعد تحدث الفارق بدليل أن الهلال خسر على ملعبه أمام  انييمبا مؤخراً.

*  حدد اتحاد الخرطوم يوم الأربعاء المقبل الثامن والعشرين من هذا الشهر  موعداً لمباراة الهلال مع فهود الشمال باستاد الخرطوم وهي خير إعداد  لأبي الهل لمباراة الترجي المرتقبة. لكن الهلال يطلب التأجيل ولو كنت محل  مدرب الهلال لوافقت لأن الأمل فريق قوي سيمنحه تجربة جيدة.

*  المريخ سيلاقي جزيرة الفيل يوم السبت بقلعته الحمراء وأهمس في أذن البدري  بأنه لا تفريط ولا استرخاء ولا تهاون في نقاط هذه المباراة الختامية قبل  معسكر القاهرة المرتقب. 

*  الكاتب الكبير الدكتور عبد اللطيف البوني قال إن جماعتنا زودوا المحلبية  شوية وبدأوا يتحدثون عن الظهو في كأس العالم للاندية ممثلين عن قارة  افريقيا والحكاية دي قبل كده جهجهتنا ولحقتنا أمات طه. 

* اليابان كيف يا صديقي رمضان في البركان!!

*  مسيرة الهلال في البطولة أصبحت صعبة وتحتاج للكثير من المعينات.. الهلال  يعاني مشكلة في الحراسة وفي الأطراف وفي الارتكاز وأغلب المهاجمين مصابون  ولم يبق غير سادومبا. 

* الأمل معقود على سادومبا.

*  فوجئ مسئولو الترجي التونسي بأن الفريق لن يتسنى له الحصول على التأشيرات  قبل الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الحالي أي قبل أربعة أيام فقط من موعد  المباراة التي ستجمعه في الخرطوم بنادي الهلال في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي  لدوري أبطال إفريقيا، وقد تسببت هذه المفاجأة في قيام مسئولي النادي بإلغاء  فكرة التوجه إلى مصر للدخول في معسكر إعدادي هناك استعداداً للمباراة وهو  الأمر الذي أثار استياء الجهاز الفني للفريق.

* وما زال صديقي شجرابي يترنم بأغنية البلابل التي تقول:

* الحظ الجانا غشى سكتنا جانا وجابك لينا هدية

يا الهليت فرحت قلوبنا يا الطريتنا الليلة وجيتنا

شوف شتلاتك كيف نشوانة والفل فرهد فرحان في البيت

* وما زال الحظ يخدم الهلال لأن لاعبي الهلال لن يواجهوا جمهور الترجي الشرس في مباراة الإياب بالمنزه. 

*  تستضيف رابطة المريخ بالمدينة المنورة الاجتماع التمهيدي لروابط المريخ  بالمملكة لتكوين آلية تنسيق عليا لتوحيد الجهود والدعم من أجل المريخ  الكيان يومي الخميس والجمعة 28/29 سبتمبر 2011.

*  نتمنى أن يكون هذا الاجتماع شاملاً لكل روابط المريخ في المملكة وحبذا لو  وجهت الدعوة للسيد محمد جعفر قريش الأمين العام لنادي المريخ حتى يكتسب  الاجتماع الإطار القانوني.

*

----------


## musab aljak

* تحركات مريخية مبكرة ومفاجآت في المجلس الجديد.. واستقبالات حاشدة في انتظار بعثة الهلال الليلة 



بدأت تحركات  مريخية للترتيب للجمعية العمومية التي ينتظر أن تنعقد الثاني من ديسمبر و  علمت الصدى أن هناك تغييرات واسعة في مجلس إدارة المريخ وهناك مفاجآت في  القائمة الجديدة وأن هناك وجوهاً شابة ستترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة التي  تقام في الثاني من ديسمبر ويتردد اسم عصام الحاج سكرتير المريخ الأسبق  ليعود مجدداً للمنصب نفسه كما يتردد اسم إبراهومة المسعودية لاعب الفريق  وأحد أفراد جيل مانديلا للترشح في مقعد قدامى اللاعبين وتذهب الترشيحات في  اتجاه ذهاب معظم عناصر المجلس الحالي و ينتظر أن يعود جمال الوالي بقائمة  جديدة.وهناك أسماء شخصيات مريخية ظلت بعيدة عن مجالس الادارات في الفترة  السابقة تتردد أسماءها بقوة لتولي مناصب في المجلس الجديد.

*

----------


## musab aljak

* المريخ  يكثف تحضيراته للقاء الأفيال ويفاضل بين القاهرة وجدة للمعسكر.. وملاسنات  بين مدير ادارة الرياضة بالوزارة الاتحادية ورئيس اللجنة الأولمبية





يؤدي  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء اليوم تدريبه الأساسي استعداداً لمباراته  أمام جزيرة الفيل التي تقام السبت على ملعب استاد المريخ في الجولة 22 من  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وكان المريخ أدى تدريباً مساء أمس على ملعبه شارك  فيه كل اللاعبين عدا المصابين وقاده البدري الذي ركز على الجمل التكتيكية  وأخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات للتعامل مع الكرات العكسية والتهديف وسينتظم  المريخ في معسكر تحضيري عقب تدريب اليوم.

.. والمجلس يؤمن على المعسكر الخارجي

عقد  مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً أمس ترأسه جمال الوالي ناقش تحضيرات  الفرقة الحمراء إلى المباريات المتبقة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأمن على  إقامة معسكر خارجي خلال فترة توقف الدوري وذكر اللواء مدني الحارث أن هناك  مستجدات بخصوص المعسكر وقال: المشاورات مستمرة وهناك اتجاه لإقامة المعسكر  بالقاهرة وهناك فكرة أخرى لإقامته بالسعودية، وقال: هناك اتصالات وعلى  ضوئها سيتم تحديد وجهة المعسكر، وأوضح أن الفرقة الحمراء جاهزة لمباراة  الأفيال وأنها تستهدف الفوز.

هاشم هارون: اذا لم تكن الوزارة مقتنعة بعملنا «فلتركب أعلى ما في خيلها» 

عقد  مؤتمر صحفي ظهر أمس بالأكاديمية الأولمبية ناقش سلبيات وإيجابيات المشاركة  في بطولة كل الألعاب الأفريقية التي أقيمت بموزمبيق مؤخرا وحضر المؤتمر  نجم الدين المرضي مدير إدارة الرياضة بالوزارة الاتحادية وتحدث في المؤتمر  هاشم هارون رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية وسيف الدين ميرغني أمين خزينة اللجنة  ورئيس بعثة السودان إلى موزمبيق كما تحدث المرضي وحدثت ملاسنات في المؤتمر  الصحفي بين هاشم هارون رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية ودكتور نجم الدين المرضي مدير  إدارة الرياضة بالوزارة الاتحادية وأوضح هاشم هارون أن هناك العديد من  الدول شاركت في موزمبيق وخرجت من دون إنجازات فيما نجح السودان في تحقيق  إنجازات رغم الصعوبات والمشاكل ومن جانبه ذكر الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي  أنهم يعترفون بتقصير الوزارة فيما يتعلق برسوم المشاركة في البطولة المعنية  وأفاد أن الوزير الاتحادي بذل مجهودا مقدرا من أجل المشاركة في البطولة  وأفاد الدكتور نجم الدين المرضي أن معظم اللاعبين الذين شاركوا باسم  السودان بالبطولة كانت مستوياتهم ضعيفة لأنهم دخلوا المنافسة من دون إحماء  وذكر أن لاعبي التجديف فوجئوا بتغير مكان التدريب وتأجيل منافسات اليوم  الأول كما أنهم وجدوا القوارب هناك مختلفة عن القوارب في السودان ورأى أن  ألعاب القوى كانت الأفضل ودعا إلى أن يكون هناك نظام واضح حتى لا يرمى  اللوم على الوزارة وذكر أنهم لن يتهاونوا بعد اليوم سواء قبلت اللجنة  الأولمبية أو رفضت، وقال: إذا فشلت في عملي في إدارة الرياضة فسأتقدم  باستقالتي.. وعقب هاشم هارون على حديث ممثل الوزارة وتحداه وذكر أن ما  قدمته الوزارة واجبها وقال: إذا كانت الوزارة غير مقتنعة بدورنا فلتركب  أعلى ما في خيلها.

الجهاز الفني للمنتخب يختار قائمة معسكر إثيوبيا

اختار  الجهاز الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني قائمة معسكر إثيوبيا وكان الجهاز الفني  للمنتخب والطاقم الإداري عقد اجتماعاً أمس أمن على معسكر إثيوبيا الذي يبدأ  في السادس والعشرين من سبتمبر ويستمر حتى الرابع من أكتوبر واختار الجهاز  الفني قائمة للمعسكر ضمت بدر الدين قلق، مصعب عمر، أحمد الباشا، نصر الدين  الشغيل وبلة جابر من المريخ، وضمت رمضان عجب والطاهر الحاج وأمير كمال من  الموردة، ونزار حامد ومجدي أمبدة وصالح الأمين من الأمل وإيهاب زغبير وجمعة  علي وأنس إبراهيم من الأهلي، ومعتصم المناقل من النيل الحصاحيصا، وأبو  القاسم سعيد ومعاوية فداسي من اتحاد مدني وعبدالرحمن كرنقو من الخرطوم  ومحمد موسى من النسور وفريد محمد نجيب وفيصل موسى من أهلي شندي، وبهاء  الدين محمد عبدالله من جزيرة الفيل، وتقرر أن يتجمع اللاعبون يوم الخامس  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ويترأس البعثة أسامة عطا المنان.



*

----------


## musab aljak

*يتطلع أهلي الخرطوم والنسور إلى الفوز عندما يلتقيان في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الجولة 22 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل الأهلي اللقاء وفي رصيده 28 نقطة في المركز الرابع من 21 مباراة والفريق انتصر في سبع مباريات وتعادل في مثلها وخسر مثلها وأحرز 25 هدفاً، واهتزت شباكه 25 مرة، أما النسور فلديه 25 نقطة في المركز التاسع من عشرين مباراة والفريق انتصر في ست مباريات وخسر سبع وتعادل في مثلها وأحرز 14 هدفاً وعليه 21 وأكد خالد هارون رئيس مجلس إدارة النادي الأهلي أن فريقه يستهدف المركز الثالث وذكر أن الفوز على النسور يقربهم من تحقيق هدفهم وذكر أنهم صرفوا أموالاً طائلة من أجل البرونزية فيما أبان البرازيلي إيلتون مدرب الفريق أن النسور من الفرق المميزة وذكر أن الفرسان مطالبون بمضاعفة الجهد للفوز على المنافس.

الفهود تستقبل الرومان بمدينة الحديد والنار

يحتفل اتحاد الكرة بعطبرة بالنجيل الصناعي من خلال مباراة اليوم بين الأمل واتحاد مدني في الجولة 22 من الدوري الممتاز ويرغب الفريقان في تقديم أداء جيد والانتصار وكلاهما له دوافعه وحساباته ويمني الأمل النفس بإسقاط المنافس ويحتل الأمل المركز الثالث في المنافسة برصيد 35 نقطة، وكان الفريق فاز في عشر مباريات وتعادل في خمس وخسر بقية المواجهات وأحرز 24 هدفاً، واهتزت شباكه 22 مرة، أما اتحاد مدني فلديه 21 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر وكان الفريق أدى 21 مباراة فاز في خمس وتعادل في ست وخسر عشراً وأكد محمد الطيب مدرب الأمل أن فريقه سيعمل بقوة للفوز آملا أن يوفق في كسب الرهان، فيما أشار عبدالعال ساتي مدرب اتحاد مدني إلى أنهم تحدثوا مع اللاعبين وحثوهم على الفوز مشيراً إلى أن المباراة صعبة ومهمة وليس أمام فريقه خيار سوى الانتصار.

البحارة يستدرجون القراقير ببورتسودان

يستضيف ملعب استاد بورتسودان في الثامنة من مساء اليوم لقاء هلال الساحل والموردة في الجولة 22 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل أصحاب الأرض والضيافة اللقاء وفي رصيدهم 22 نقطة وكان الفريق فاز في ست مباريات وتعادل في أربع وقبل الهزيمة في 11 وأحرز 15 هدفاً واهتزت شباكه 33 مرة، أما الموردة فلديه 22 نقطة ويتقدم على هلال الساحل في الترتيب حيث يحتل المركز العاشر وهلال الساحل في المركز الحادي عشر، أما فريق الموردة فأدى 21 مباراة فاز في خمس وتعادل في سبع وخسر تسعاً وأحرز 22 هدفاً واهتزت شباكه 30 مرة وأكد محسن سيد مدرب الموردة أن فريقه في مهمة صعبة مشيراً إلى أن الفوز على البحارة يبعد القراقير من صراع الهبوط وينقلهم للمنافسة على المركز الرابع، فيما أبان أمير حسون مدير الكرة بهلال الساحل أن الفريقين يسعيان للابتعاد عن الخطر وكلاهما في حاجة إلى الانتصار.

أربع مباريات في الدوري التأهيلي



تقام أربع مباريات في الجولة الثالثة من المرحلة قبل الأخيرة للدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز اليوم ويستضيف ملعب استاد المناقل لقاء هلال المناقل وأهلي مدني وعلى ملعب استاد عطبرة يلتقي الأهلي عطبرة وحي العرب حلفا ويستضيف ملعب جبل أولياء لقاء النسور ومريخ الفاشر وفي كريمة يلتقي الجبل كريمة وسكر عسلاية وأكملت الفرق الأربعة تحضيراتها لمباريات اليوم..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد الياس: المريخ قريب من التتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز والوالي حقق نجاحاً لافتاً على صعيد البنيات التحتية واليد الواحدة لا تصفقأوضح  محمد الياس محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق أنه لن يعود إلى العمل الإداري  بنادي المريخ وقال: يكفيني ما قدمته والتاريخ يظل شاهداً على مسيرتي وأشار  محجوب إلى أن المرحلة المقبلة خاصة وتتطلب ترتيبا وقال: من لا يستطيع تقديم  شئ للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة عليه ألا يطرح نفسه في الانتخابات ولا بد من  مجلس منسجم وقال الياس: حالياً يتحمل الصرف شخص واحد والأحمر لن يذهب  بعيداً إذا استمر هذا الوضع لا بد من وجود إداريين مقتدرين مالياً في  المجلس الجديد وذكر محمد الياس أن الجميع مطالبون بأن ينظروا للمستقبل بعين  فاحصة لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر تضرر من وجود أعضاء ليست لهم إسهامات وأفاد أن  جمال الوالي قام بعمل جيد على صعيد البنيات التحتية والمنشآت وغطى على  النواقص وقال: لكن اليد الواحدة لا تصفق فجمال الوالي ظل الداعم الوحيد  للنادي طيلة السنوات الثماني الأخيرة، ورأى الياس أن نتائج فريق الكرة طوال  السنوات الثماني لم تكن جيدة واعتبر أن التحول إلى عصر الاحتراف يحتاج إلى  إمكانات ضخمة لا تتوافر للأندية.. دعوة للمريخ من مريخ كريمة وجه  مريخ كريمة الدعوة إلى المريخ لإقامة معسكر إعدادي خلال فترة توقف الدوري  على أن يؤدي الأحمر مباريات مع عدد من فرق المدينة وأوضحت إدارة نادي  المريخ أنها على استعداد لاستضافة المعسكر والتكفل بنفقاته بالكامل وأشارت  إلى أنها خاطبت إدارة المريخ في انتظار الرد.
*

----------


## musab aljak

* عصام الشوالي: الفائز من مباراتي الهلال والترجي سيتوج بلقب دوري أبطال إفريقيا





أكد عصام  الشوالي المعلق التونسي المعروف أن الفائز من مباراتي الهلال والترجي  التونسي ستكون حظوظه وافرة في التتويج بلقب النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال  إفريقيا وقال في حوار أجرته معه الصدى: الهلال تأهل إلى هذه المرحلة بجدارة  وكان مرشحاً منذ البداية للانتقال إلى دور الأربعة، أما الترجي فكانت  نتائجه مميزة ونجح في تصدر مجموعته، وذكر الشوالي أن مباراتي عملاق باب  سويقة والفرقة الزرقاء ستكونان مثيرتين وقال: من يستبعد الهلال من المنافسة  على اللقب مخطئ وتابع: ولى عهد انهيار الفرقة الزرقاء في تونس على الترجي  أن يضع هذا الأمر في حساباته وعليه أن يعمل على حسم الأمور من أمدرمان أو  على الأقل تحقيق نتيجة تسهل مهمته في مباراة الإياب، وذكر أن عملاق باب  سويقة سيواجه هلالاً مختلفاً بأمدرمان مشيراً إلى أن سادومبا سيشكل هاجساً  لنبيل معلول مدرب الترجي ووصف هيثم مصطفى بأنه سوبر ستار الكرة السودانية  وأبان أن البعض أراد مسح سنواته بسبب 90 دقيقة عابرة، وأكد الشوالي أن  إنييمبا خطط بعناية لصدام الترجي والهلال مشيراً إلى أن أفيال الشعب أبعدت  القطن حتى لا تدفع بفريق يصبح لقمة سائغة في فك عملاق باب سويقة وأكد  الشوالي أن ممثل الكرة النيجيرية حسبها بالورقة والقلم ورأى أن مصلحته  تقتضي مواجهة الهلال والترجي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الرائع دوما مصعب الجاك على الروائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

* أجد نفسي مع فكرة قيام معسكر للمريخ وفي القاهرة تحديداً وفيها يمكن للمريخ أن يضرب أكثر من عصفور بحجر.. البدري وطاقمه المعاون وكذلك سفريات الحضري بالإضافة إلى وجود اللاعبين المصابين في القاهرة وإقامة عدد من المباريات الودية. 
اؤيدك بشدة في رؤيتك دي يااستاذ حسن محجوب
على الاقل فيها فائدة نفسية للجهاز المصري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعجبني هذا الكلام ياسعادة الريس محمد الياس محجوب
محمد الياس: المريخ قريب من التتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز والوالي حقق نجاحاً لافتاً على صعيد البنيات التحتية واليد الواحدة لا تصفق
أوضح محمد الياس محجوب رئيس نادي المريخ السابق أنه لن يعود إلى العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ وقال: يكفيني ما قدمته والتاريخ يظل شاهداً على مسيرتي وأشار محجوب إلى أن المرحلة المقبلة خاصة وتتطلب ترتيبا وقال: من لا يستطيع تقديم شئ للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة عليه ألا يطرح نفسه في الانتخابات ولا بد من مجلس منسجم وقال الياس: حالياً يتحمل الصرف شخص واحد والأحمر لن يذهب بعيداً إذا استمر هذا الوضع لا بد من وجود إداريين مقتدرين مالياً في المجلس الجديد وذكر محمد الياس أن الجميع مطالبون بأن ينظروا للمستقبل بعين فاحصة لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر تضرر من وجود أعضاء ليست لهم إسهامات وأفاد أن جمال الوالي قام بعمل جيد على صعيد البنيات التحتية والمنشآت وغطى على النواقص وقال: لكن اليد الواحدة لا تصفق فجمال الوالي ظل الداعم الوحيد للنادي طيلة السنوات الثماني الأخيرة، ورأى الياس أن نتائج فريق الكرة طوال السنوات الثماني لم تكن جيدة واعتبر أن التحول إلى عصر الاحتراف يحتاج إلى إمكانات ضخمة لا تتوافر للأندية..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*في السلك  - قصة هلالابي 

 * برغم المداعبات والمناكفات والمشاكسات بيننا والاخوه الاهله 
 * الا ان العلائق الطيبه تظل هي ديدن التعامل بيننا وبينهم 
 * والاخوه الاهله شريحه مجتمعيه مهمه بالنسبه لنا 
 * لانه لولا وجودهم لما ظللنا نفخر بمانديلا الي اليوم 
 * ولو لا اخفاقهم في احراز جويه لما ظلوا يرونا (عشره عشره ) 
 * ولولا اضطرابهم من كلمة جويه لما رددناها بفخر 
 * ولولا تميزنا عليهم وعلي غيرنا بانجازاتنا الجويه لما ظلوا يلهثون الي اليوم وراء انجاز يفتح وشهم شويه 
 * وسيظل الحال كذلك الي الابد 
 * حيث لابوادر لتغيره الا ببطوله جويه جديده يحققها المريخ كالعاده انشاء الله 
 * الاخوه الاهله في سيكافا الاولي قالوا بطولة المجاعه 
 * مع العلم بانهم قبلها وبالخرطوم وفي مجموعة الخرطوم خرجوا من سيكافا في مرحلتها الاولي 
 * الوكت داك كان مدربهم حامد صالح 
 * انهزموا تلاته واحد 
 * وتلاته صفر 
 * وخرجوا في الشوارع يهتفون 
 * حامد صالح فااااااااااااشل 
 * وبعدماشلنا سيكافا الاولي شاركوا في السنه البعدها طوالي 
 * وبرضو خرجوا كعادتهم 
 * خسروا سيكافا تمانيه مرات ويصفونها بالبطوله الضعيفه 
 * اما مانديلا فوصفوه باوصاف كتيره 
 * واحدين قالوا صدفه 
 * وواحدين قالوا مادايرنوا 
 * وقالوا لو دايرين زي مانديلا ده كان جبناهوا زمااااااااااااااااااااااان 
 * ذكروني البت البايره 
 * قالوا صاحباتها كلهن عرسن 
 * في عرس آخر واحده من صاحباتها الغيره كتلتها 
 * والبوره قامت بيها 
 * وعامله وزيرة العروس 
 * المهم بعد رجعت بيتهم امها قالت ليها صاحباتك كلهن عرسوهن ,عرسك متين يا البايره ؟ 
 * قالت ليها انا لو دايره اعرس زي عريس الليله ده كان عرست زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
 * والاخوه الاهله قالوا لو دايرين زي مانديلا ده كان جبناهوا زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
 * معليش 
 * البوره قامت بيهم 
 * بوره ساي 
 * بوره وباسات كمان 
 * المهم 
 * نعتبر مابدر من الاخوه الاهله تجاه انجازاتنا الجويه مجرد مداعبات بريئه 
 * مافيها اي حقد او حسد 
 * اها 
 * تعالوا احكي ليكم قصة اب سته وقسم وحسن الهلالاب لما المريخ كان متوجه  الي نيجيريا لاداء المباراه الختاميه لكأس الكوؤس الافريقه في ديسمبر 1989 
 * قال ليك الجماعه ديل كانوا قاعدين التلاته بتناقشوا في كورة المريخ 
 * واليكم الحوار كما ورد علي السنتهم 
 * اب سته : الخوف الجماعه ديل يجيبوا الكاس 
 * قسم : كاس شنو البجيبوهوا ! هم هنا غالبين واحد بس , هناك ياخدوا اتنين الشمس بره ونرتاح 
 * حسن : اتنين الشمس بره مع بريمه ده ؟ 
 * اب سته : والله بريمه ده مشكله , طلقه مابتدخل قونو 
 * قسم : لو جاتو ملاريا ساي المريخ بتغلب 
 * حسن : ملاريا وين يافرده ؟ ده لعب نهائي سيكافا وهو عندو تايفويد قبض ليهو تلاته بلنتيات , تقول لي ملاريا ! 
 * قسم : بريمه ده اقنعوا منو , ابو عنجه لو اتعوق دفاع المريخ بنكشف والمريخ بتغلب 
 * اب سته : كلامك صاح , قوة المريخ كلها في ابو عنجه ده 
 * حسن : ابو عنجة شنو البتعوق , ده في كورة الاهلي ترقوتو مكسوره لاعب زي  الماحاصل شئ , وبعدين حتي لو اتعوق بدرالدين بخيت ده موش قاعد ؟ نمله  مابتجي بهناك 
 * قسم : ناس بندل ديل نصهم قوي بلعب لعب ضاغط , لوقفلوا ابراهومه المسعوديه المريخ مابمشي لي قدام 
 * اب سته : والله ياقسم انت زول كوره جد , ويقفلوا سكسك معاهو ويكون الموضوع انتهي 
 * حسن : وسانتو وعيسي وسامي وباكمبا والدحيش البقفلهم منو ؟ افرضوا قفلوا  ديل كلهم البضمنكم شنو عاطف القوز مايشوتها من بره نيجيريا يدخلها 
 * قسم : انت يا حسن مالك محبط كده ؟ كل مانشوف لينا سبب يتغلب بيهو المريخ تبيخوا لينا . بالغت ياخ 
 * اب سته : كلام قسم صاح يا حسن , اي سبب نجيبوا تطرشقوا لينا ليه يا حسن ؟انت حسن ابو العائله اصلو !ماهلالابي انت ؟ 
 * حسن : انا هلالابي زيكم لكن واقعي 
 * قسم : يعني حسب وجهة نظرك مافي امل لهزيمة المريخ وخسارته للكاس ؟ 
 * حسن : في امل لكن الامل مامرض بريمه ولا اصابة ابو عنجه ولا قفلت ابراهومه 
 * اب سته الامل شنو ياحسن ؟ 
 * حسن : الامل وااااااااااااااااااحد بس 
 * قسم : قول ياحسن طمنا , الامل في شنو ؟ 
 * حسن : الامل في الطياره 
 * قسم واب سته الجمتهما الدهشه ونظرا لحسن دون ادني تعبير 
 * حسن : صدقوني الامل في الطياره , الطياره لو وصلت الكأس بجي 
 * وفعلا صدق حسن 
 * الطياره وصلت نيجيريا بحمد الله 
 * ومات امل حسن الوحيد 
 * والكأس جا 
 * بالطياره 
 * والطياره كمان جات فتحه القزاز ومارقه علم المريخ بره 
 * والعلم يسوي في جنس مغارز 
 * يرفرف بدون هواء 
 * المهم 
 * قلت لي حامد بدوي الترجي حايلعب بدون جمهور 
 * قال لي الجمهور خليهو , الهلال قايم بي ياتو خطوط ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 * المهم 
 * واحد قال ليك زهج زهج شديد 
 * اكتر كلمة بتعذبو قولة حزام 
 * قال محل ماتتلفت يقولوا ليك الحزام 
 * قال المسؤلين يقولوا لينا اربطوا الحزام 
 * ناس المرور يقولوا لينا اربطوا الحزام 
 * بلد كلها حزام دي مادايرها 
 * قام قطع تذكرتو وحجز للسفر 
 * في الطياره قالوا ليهو اربطوا الحزام 
 * تتخيلوا الزول ده يكون عمل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟ 
 * ايها الناس 
 * زمان شوال السكر بشيلوهوا في الضهر 
 * والناس ماعندها سكري 
 * اسي شوال السكر بقي يتشال في الاباط 
 * والناس كلها جاها السكري 
 * موش حاجه غريبه 
 * كرهتنا عادل امام ظااااااااااتو 
 * ايها الناس 
 * ماتنسوا ست الحبايب 
 * دعواتكم 
 سلك كهربا 
 ننساك كيف كيف ومامعروف منو الاجل الكوره 
 والي لقاء 
 سلك

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووور ي غالي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشكر لكم ياشباب حقيقة متعتونا 

بهذا العمل الرائع
                        	*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*بالغت يا الشوالى ما تخليك صريح و دغرى كده قول الترجى فى داعى للفة دى
                        	*

----------

